# Un'anno dopo



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

*Un anno dopo*

Mi chiamo Daniele ed ho 30 anni e scrivo qui per esporre il mio problema che è andato a peggiorare da oltre 1 anno.
  Io sono stato tradito per 2 volte da due ragazze consecutive, se con la prima il dolore fu superato comunque da una necessaria fine del nostro rapporto mi accorsi che in assurdo quel tradimento fu figlio delle sue limitatezze cognitive, per lei il sesso valeva più di ogni cosa e per lei per tutti era così, quindi compresi le ragioni del suo tradimento mentre una ragazza conosciuta online stava tirandomi su dandomi fiducia nelle persone, fiducia che era crollata dopo il tradimento.
  Quella ragazza che conobbi online volle conoscermi,  in quei 2 giorni che siamo stati insieme le cose furono così forti che volemmo stare insieme, nonostante una certa distanza (430 km) ed una differenza di età  di 9 anni, lei era più piccola. La differezna di età mi creava invero dei problemi, ma il suo modo di fare, la sua persona fugarono tutto, in fondo anche io alla sua età ero ben differente dai miei coetanei, perché non crederlo anche di lei?
  La nostra storia iniziò con più sogni nel futuro suoi che miei, avevo imparato a non proiettarmi nel futuro ma essere li nel presente, sempre ben conscio che una relazione esiste finchè può esistere, che sognare troppo ci si slega dal presente e via dicendo.
  Con lei avevo il rapporto che ho sempre voluto avere con una ragazza, complicità e comprensione, aiuto reciproco (o meglio adesso che guardo bene l’aiuto lo diedi maggiormente io) e tante cose stupide fatte insieme, viaggetti e così via.
  Una cosa che insistevo con lei però era di uscire con le sue amiche più spesso, perché non poteva stare ogni sera a volermi al telefono per 1 ora di chiacchere, perché anche lei aveva una sua vita ed era sbagliato ignorarla, ovviamente lei mi diceva che le andava bene così.
  Purtroppo così non fu e dopo essere entrata all’università senza  crisi, senza problemi tra di noi decise di uscire con un tizio conosciuto su msn in giornata che le chiese di andarsi a “divertire” insieme, anche se era fidanzata.
  Ovvio che lei ci uscì e non solo una volta, ma dopo che le fece non riuscì a nascondere una certa insofferenza nel sentirmi, nel sentire chi aveva tradito.
  Venne da me a Ferrara per lasciarmi,  senza alcun perché, senza alcun motivo 10 giorni prima mi scrisse una lettera in cui diceva che mi amava, dopo 10 giorni non mi amava più, ovviamente la sua scusa fu “si vede che mi ero sbagliata”, una scusa che ho imparato a sentire molto spesso dalle donne, che semplicemente vuol dire “perché si!”.
  Ci rimasi male, come è ovvio che succeda nella fine di un rapporto, ma prima di lasciarci le chiesi “per caso hai guardato altri ragazzi? Sei uscita con altri? Guarda che capirei alla tua età questo”, ma ovviamente lei per fare la splendida rispose di no!
  Andai a stare dal mio migliore amico, un fratello per me, per una settimana a Pontedera, in effetti li con lui ed una sua amica che conobbi mi ripresi bene e dopo poco avevo voglia di riprendere la mia vita normale, purtroppo all’inizio delle festività pasquali (dopo 6 settimane che ci eravamo lasciati) lei mi chiama piangendo…era morto suo nonno, il nonno a cui lei teneva come non mai. Decisi in quel momento di andare da lei, in fondo anche se le cose finiscono si può voler bene ad una persona, come dimostra il mio rapporto con la mia prima ex, andai da  lei chiedendomi se ero scemo oppure che cosa fossi, ma li non ci pensai più.
  Quel giorno la vidi molto scossa e le stetti vicino, in fin dei conti , il problema avvenne la notte, io dormivo nel letto della sua sorellina in camera con lei (la sorellina era altrove) e mi ritrovai lei nuda addosso a me…fece sesso e appena finì piangendo come non mai se ne andò via, li compresi che in lei c’era qualcosa che non andava, che non si fa sesso nel giorno della morte del proprio nonno e che dovevo capire bene.
  Vedete, quando ci lasciammo tutte le mie amiche mi dissero che essere lasciati senza un motivo voleva dire che o aveva un altro o che mi aveva tradito, alla seconda scelta non potevo crederci visto che lei sapeva che io ero già stato tradito e che per me sarebbe stato un brutto colpo, se non peggio che brutto.
  Il giorno dopo insospettito da un numero di SMS assurdo a lei (lei non aveva detto a nessuna sua amica della morte del nonno), quando andai su internet sul suo computer su un sito in cui eravamo iscritti entrambi mi ritovai con l’auto log nella sua pagina personale e tutti i miei dubbi mi vennero in mente, andai a leggermi i suoi messaggi privati del sito e…scoprii evidentemente il tradimento con il titolo “è normale che un ragazzo duri 30 secondi?”, quello non ero di certo io e leggendo altri messaggi lei stessa disse a quel suo interlocutore che sapeva della relazione nostra che io ero stato tradito.
  La mia reazione fu orribile, iniziai a tremare come non mai, non mi reggevo neppure in piedi, era avvenuta la scoperta del mio secondo tradimento.
  Lei mi parlò quella sera, voleva essere perdonata ed io non me ne andai via per via del lutto che avevano in casa, volevo solo nascondere dentro di me quella che era una vergogna atroce, quella di essere stato tradito ancora. In effetti, nessuno di quelli che conosco prende per il sedere chi tradisce, ma invece tutti si accaniscono sul cornuto. Credevo di riuscire a tenere sulle mie spalle tutto, di riuscire a tenere ancora una cosa pesante come fu la morte violenta di mio padre quando avevo  11 anni o il tradimento delle mie zie che mi voltarono sempre a quell’età le spalle per i soldi.
  In quei giorni lei era strana, da una parte voleva tornare con me dall’altra non lo voleva, ma  il peggio ero io, avevo scatti di ira assurdi, ero aggressivo quando ero solo con lei, ma alla fine lei volle tornare con me e cercare di ricostruire un rapporto.
  A Ferrara mi accorsi che io non riuscivo a reggere un rapporto con lei, che il tradimento mi aveva tolto il sonno e che ci stavo sempre peggio e che in assurdo la trattavo anche male e nonostante tutto comunque le volevo del bene, quando lei venne a Ferrara fu sorpresa del fatto che io volevo lasciarla, ma non mi sentivo dentro di poterla chiudere in un rapporto che non sapevo se voleva o no e che comunque faceva del male a me, solo rimaneva il fatto che io avevo dei problemi comportamentali assurdi.
  Quando lei tornò a Roma io avevo bisogno solo di una voce amica, di calmarmi un poco da quel disastro che era stato compiuto, dal fatto che io ero stato zitto e che volevo rimanere zitto, ma lei iniziò a comportarsi da stronza con me, iniziarono gli incubi ed alla fine il periodo dopo la morte di mio padre torno a far capolino nella mia memoria, mi ricordavo di allora e mi rivedevo in allora, chiuso in me stesso e senza nessuna fiducia per nessuno, nemmeno per me stesso.
  Purtroppo il suo fare la stronza era una sua tattica per farmi del bene, per staccarmi come si fa con un cagnolino, ottima scelta se ci fossimo solo lasciati, ma io ero stato tradito ed alla fine volli farla finita, lei per bloccarmi nel mio intento disse tutto ai suoi genitori che mi telefonarono subito. Nei giorni successivi io stavo di nuovo calmandomi che lei decise che doveva fare ancora qualcosa di buono per me, decise che il lasciarmi a me stesso era una ottima idea per farmi reagire, e mi disse testuali parole, “io non voglio più sentirti”, io che non parlavo con nessuno rimasi ancora più solo.
  Da allora ne ho parlato con delle persone, sono riuscito a liberarmi dal peso che ho tenuto dentro, ma il risultato è unico, io sono diventato strano da quando ho scoperto questo secondo tradimento e non sta migliorando per nessun motivo la mia condizione, sono aggressivo, competitivo, persino cattivo a volte e per evitare di fare del male alla gente con questa mia rabbia mi chiudo spesso in camera, ovviamente faccio psicoterapia, ma serve a poco visto che anche la psicologa mi dice che io non mi faccio aiutare, che non so farmi aiutare visto che nella mia vita ho sempre dovuto fare da solo, uscirne con le mie forze, si è provato anche un approcio con psicofarmaci, con risultati stupidi alquanto,  un farmaco che doveva bloccare i miei eccessi non ci riusciva per nulla neppure preso in dosi raddoppiate, un altro mi metteva direttamente a dormire, che vita sarebbe la mia se mi mettessi a dormire sempre?
  Da allora ho fatto di tutto, sport fino a distruggermi, ho badato molto al mio aspetto, ho seguito molti dei miei  hobbies ed ho fatto anche un lungo viaggio con una mia amica, ma il risultato che ho avuto è illudermi di aver passato tutto ma appena ho trovato delle altre ragazze le mie stranezze sono uscite fuori ancora come se fossero solo in pausa. Mi sono reso conto che le illusioni con me non funzionano, che il convincermi che tutto va bene per me è solo una perdita di tempo, da allora io corro in macchina per sfogarmi, faccio di tutto per mettere a rischio la mia vita, visto che mi fa schifo tutto e mi chiedo sempre, come può una persona dire che vuole bene ad una persona e non accettare le conseguenze delle sue azioni? Io non sono altro che la creazione di un doppio tradimento evitabile.
  Il risultato adesso è che io ho degli atteggiamenti di difesa estremi, mi difendo da tutto e da tutti, non faccio penetrare nulla e nessuno dentro di me, porto una maschera di continuo con la gente, tanto che io sono tante persone, dipendente da chi ho davanti a me, ognuno ha le sue idee su di me e questa finzione sta uccidendo pian piano quello che in realtà sono.
  Ho provato di tutto adesso sto solo distruggendomi giorno dopo giorno, sto cercando di morire ma io vorrei solo tornare ad essere quello di un tempo, ma più ci penso e più mi ricordo che quella persona è morta quando ho scoperto il tradimento.


Scusatemi per il caos, purrtroppo l'ordine mentale che un tempo avevo per risolvere i problemi è anfdato a quel paese, ma spero che si capisca almeno un minimo di quello che ho vissuto, ho voglia di trovare spunti che siano diversi dalla norma, voglio conffrontarmi con chi ha vissuto o a agito in tal modo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

Le cose successe sono piuttosto "normali", nel senso che capita a tutti di vivere un paio di storie che vanno male.
Il fatto è che tu le hai vissute in modo da portarti a questo livello di destabilizzazione. 
Credo che se non hai fiducia nel tuo psicoterapeuta faresti bene a cambiarlo perché è evidente che stai male davvero.
Non ho capito però in cosa consistono le tue cattiverie e stranezze.


----------



## Old lele51 (2 Maggio 2009)

*autodistruzione...*

Daniele... hai avuta la sfortuna di trovare due donne che volevano solo divertirsi, mentre tu pensavi a un impegno di vita data la tua età... sicuramente il tuo carattere ti ha portato a voler farti del male per la frustrazione e a
la mancanza di obiettivi comuni che dimostrarono le donne che hai incontrato. Il problema che vedo è che non puoi pensare di farti del male a prescindere di chi sia il colpevole per il tradimento subito... devo ricordarti che oggi le persone non provano e non mantegono i valori che forse tu hai dentro te, ma vivono la vita allla giornata e credono che niente può importare tranne che se stessi... allora tu devi cominciare a pensare come loro, devi essere più egoista, e cercare il tuo bene, non il contrario, il dolore passerà e diventerai scaltro e opportunista come loro... ma non perdere mai la tua meta, quella è solo tua... ti appartiene... conoscerai altre donne e se sei fortunato troverai quella giusta... ma anche se non lo sei, devi continuare sempre e comunque a vivere per te, non per gli altri...
Un abraccio, Lele.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Daniele ed ho 30 anni e scrivo qui per esporre il mio problema che è andato a peggiorare da oltre 1 anno.
> Io sono stato tradito per 2 volte da due ragazze consecutive, se con la prima il dolore fu superato comunque da una necessaria fine del nostro rapporto mi accorsi che in assurdo quel tradimento fu figlio delle sue limitatezze cognitive, per lei il sesso valeva più di ogni cosa e per lei per tutti era così, quindi compresi le ragioni del suo tradimento mentre una ragazza conosciuta online stava tirandomi su dandomi fiducia nelle persone, fiducia che era crollata dopo il tradimento.
> Quella ragazza che conobbi online volle conoscermi, in quei 2 giorni che siamo stati insieme le cose furono così forti che volemmo stare insieme, nonostante una certa distanza (430 km) ed una differenza di età di 9 anni, lei era più piccola. La differezna di età mi creava invero dei problemi, ma il suo modo di fare, la sua persona fugarono tutto, in fondo anche io alla sua età ero ben differente dai miei coetanei, perché non crederlo anche di lei?
> La nostra storia iniziò con più sogni nel futuro suoi che miei, avevo imparato a non proiettarmi nel futuro ma essere li nel presente, sempre ben conscio che una relazione esiste finchè può esistere, che sognare troppo ci si slega dal presente e via dicendo.
> ...


proprio non ti ci voleva.. dopo la perdita di tuo padre in quel modo e con i segni che ti ha lasciato..
pensa però che non è colpa tua di niente. cerca di sciogliere quel dolore che hai dentro..
ciao!


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

Io dentro di me provvo un'ambivalenza incredibile, in certi momenti ho un desiderio di fare del bene, in effetti molte cose che faccio sono dei piaceri a persone che reputo belle come modo di fare, ma in certi momenti è la mia rabbia a prendere il sopravvento, corro in macchina e non mi frega nulla se posso prendere sotto qualcuno o fare un incidente che possa provocare danni ad altri, sono solo nel mio dolore e corro sempre più. In casa mia non si vive più, mia madre non è più capace a tenermi calmo, sono un rischio costante e se solo una persona nel momento sbagliato mi contrasta io posso senza alcun motivo fare del male anche fisico, solo per il gusto di farlo.
Io sono sempre stato particolare, non ho mai avuto bisogno del confronto con gli altri, sapevo chi ero e sapevo cosa fare, non c'era bisogno di conffrontarmi per sapere qualcosa di me, adesso al contrario cerco il confronto sempre e comunque ed in esso lo scontro.
Io non riesco sopportare le parole della mia ex che mi ha detto sempre che mi voleva del bene, ma non ha fatto nulla per placare il dolore dovuto al tradimento cosa che in assurdo ha fatto quella di prima che non so per che motivo tutt'ora segue la mia persona ed il mio attuale dolore con dispiacere per me.
Con la mia psicoterapeuta mi trovo molto bene, il fatto è che io ho resistito a tutto perchè per me farmi aiutare da altri, farmi guidare è come chiedere ad un cieco di descrivere i colori che ha davanti a se, alquanto difficile.
Io per poter uscire fuori da questa situazione dovrei fare qualcosa, un'azione che mi consenta di chiudere tutto dietro a me, ma no so che azione possa essere ormai, ho questo bisogno che mi porto dietro e che tutti notano in me e che crea dei seri problemi alla mia vita sociale.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Le cose successe sono piuttosto "normali", nel senso che capita a tutti di vivere un paio di storie che vanno male.*
> Il fatto è che tu le hai vissute in modo da portarti a questo livello di destabilizzazione.
> Credo che se non hai fiducia nel tuo psicoterapeuta faresti bene a cambiarlo perché è evidente che stai male davvero.
> Non ho capito però in cosa consistono le tue cattiverie e stranezze.


normali se hai un passato che ti ha dato le giuste sicurezze.. a un ragazzino che perde il padre a 11 anni è difficile che non manchi sicurezza in se stesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io dentro di me provvo un'ambivalenza incredibile, in certi momenti ho un desiderio di fare del bene, in effetti molte cose che faccio sono dei piaceri a persone che reputo belle come modo di fare, *ma in certi momenti è la mia rabbia a prendere il sopravvento, corro in macchina e non mi frega nulla se posso prendere sotto qualcuno o fare un incidente che possa provocare danni ad altri, sono solo nel mio dolore e corro sempre più.* In casa mia non si vive più, mia madre non è più capace a tenermi calmo, sono un rischio costante e se solo una persona nel momento sbagliato mi contrasta io posso senza alcun motivo fare del male anche fisico, solo per il gusto di farlo.
> Io sono sempre stato particolare, non ho mai avuto bisogno del confronto con gli altri, sapevo chi ero e sapevo cosa fare, non c'era bisogno di conffrontarmi per sapere qualcosa di me, adesso al contrario cerco il confronto sempre e comunque ed in esso lo scontro.
> Io non riesco sopportare le parole della mia ex che mi ha detto sempre che mi voleva del bene, ma non ha fatto nulla per placare il dolore dovuto al tradimento cosa che in assurdo ha fatto quella di prima che non so per che motivo tutt'ora segue la mia persona ed il mio attuale dolore con dispiacere per me.
> Con la mia psicoterapeuta mi trovo molto bene, *il fatto è che io ho resistito a tutto perchè per me farmi aiutare da altri, farmi guidare è come chiedere ad un cieco di descrivere i colori che ha davanti a se, alquanto difficile.*
> *Io per poter uscire fuori da questa situazione dovrei fare qualcosa, un'azione che mi consenta di chiudere tutto dietro a me, ma no so che azione possa essere ormai, ho questo bisogno che mi porto dietro e che tutti notano in me e che crea dei seri problemi alla mia vita sociale.*


mi dispiace non ci sia Oscuro, oggi, nel forum, perché anche lui ha passato un periodo simile al tuo, anni fa. se ti va leggi le cose ha scritto in forum libero.


----------



## Old Confù (2 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le cose successe sono piuttosto "normali", nel senso che capita a tutti di vivere un paio di storie che vanno male.
> Il fatto è che tu le hai vissute in modo da portarti a questo livello di destabilizzazione.
> Credo che se non hai fiducia nel tuo psicoterapeuta faresti bene a cambiarlo perché è evidente che stai male davvero.
> Non ho capito però in cosa consistono le tue cattiverie e stranezze.


Quoto,
 A me dispiace, ma sono situazioni piuttosto comuni...due storie andate male...niente di più e niente di meno alle esperienze di vita che passiamo tutti...

Io non riesco a capire alcune cose di te, e sinceramente non mi sembri neanche tanto vero...

_La differenza di età(9 anni, in cui lei è per giunta più giovane...nn mi sembrano poi molti), 

il dire che dovevi accorgerti che lei era strana perchè faceva sesso il giorno della morte del nonno(Ma che c'entra? ognuno esprime il proprio dolore in diversi modi...magari per lei era il suo modo di sentirti vicino), 

la tua prima fidanzata era strana perchè considerava importante il sesso(embè?...molti lo considerano tale!),

 Il fatto che sei stato tradito due volte consecutivamente(capita a tanti)...
_
Ora, o sei davvero troppo, troppo ingenuo da pensare che basti una storia sbagliata a proteggerci dai dolori successivi....o non so!!!!

Io capisco il proteggersi...ma non il drammatizzare... dà anche uno sguardo qui dentro e renditi conto che è come essere in una sorta di comunità....in cui si cerca di venirne fuori, non di impantanarsi commiserandosi!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (2 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> normali se hai un passato che ti ha dato le giuste sicurezze.. a un ragazzino che perde il padre a 11 anni è difficile che non manchi sicurezza in se stesso.


si probabilemente anch'io ho tralasciato questo aspetto...

lui magari tende a crearsi delle dipendenze, pur volendo essere forte...

Però non è autocommiserandosi e pensando che a soffrire sia il solo, che ne esce...deve impattarsi col mondo con quello che succede fuori, perchè a me dà l'idea di conoscere poco la vita...quella affettiva almeno!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> normali se hai un passato che ti ha dato le giuste sicurezze.. a un ragazzino che perde il padre a 11 anni è difficile che non manchi sicurezza in se stesso.


Mica lo colpevolizzo.
Lo fa già da sè, *sbagliando*.
E' chiaro che se esperienze piuttosto comuni lo hanno portato a star tanto male è perché ha problemi irrisolti nella sua fase di formazione e per questo sta responsabilmente e coscientemente seguendo una terapia. 
Non so se possano le nostre parole essergli di aiuto e conforto.
Credo che dovrà seguire un percorso piuttosto lungo per togliersi il peso di cui si è caricato da bambino con il modo di elaborare le cose da bambino.
La razionalità adulta non lo può aiutare.


----------



## Old Confù (2 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io dentro di me provvo un'ambivalenza incredibile, in certi momenti ho un desiderio di fare del bene, in effetti molte cose che faccio sono dei piaceri a persone che reputo belle come modo di fare, ma in certi momenti è la mia rabbia a prendere il sopravvento, corro in macchina e non mi frega nulla se posso prendere sotto qualcuno o fare un incidente che possa provocare danni ad altri, sono solo nel mio dolore e corro sempre più. In casa mia non si vive più, mia madre non è più capace a tenermi calmo, sono un rischio costante e se solo una persona nel momento sbagliato mi contrasta io posso senza alcun motivo fare del male anche fisico, solo per il gusto di farlo.
> Io sono sempre stato particolare, non ho mai avuto bisogno del confronto con gli altri, sapevo chi ero e sapevo cosa fare, non c'era bisogno di conffrontarmi per sapere qualcosa di me, adesso al contrario cerco il confronto sempre e comunque ed in esso lo scontro.
> Io non riesco sopportare le parole della mia ex che mi ha detto sempre che mi voleva del bene, ma non ha fatto nulla per placare il dolore dovuto al tradimento cosa che in assurdo ha fatto quella di prima che non so per che motivo tutt'ora segue la mia persona ed il mio attuale dolore con dispiacere per me.
> Con la mia psicoterapeuta mi trovo molto bene, il fatto è che io ho resistito a tutto perchè per me farmi aiutare da altri, farmi guidare è come chiedere ad un cieco di descrivere i colori che ha davanti a se, alquanto difficile.
> Io per poter uscire fuori da questa situazione dovrei fare qualcosa, un'azione che mi consenta di chiudere tutto dietro a me, ma no so che azione possa essere ormai, ho questo bisogno che mi porto dietro e che tutti notano in me e che crea dei seri problemi alla mia vita sociale.



evidentemente la tua seconda fidanzata era molto più egoista della prima
la quale avrà risentito del senso di colpa e magari, sapendo che ti eri comportato in un certo modo con lei, ha mantenuto intatto l'affetto!!!


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

Io mettendomi insieme a questa ragazza le dissi chiaramente che il tradimento non sarebbe comprensibile per me, che se sentiva il bisogno di uscire dalla relazione l'unica strada da percorrere era lasciarmi e poi fare quello che voleva, lei fu la prima persona al mondo a cui spiegai tutto di me e come ho sempre detto sapeva che avrei avuto dei danni, non pochi.
Lei sapeva che mio padre è morto ucciso da una persona che non ha pagato per nulla il suo crimine e che abita a 3 km da casa mia, sapeva che le mie zie al posto di starmi affianco mi hanno abbbandonato e da allora tutto è stato fatto da  me stesso per me stesso.
le cose che ho provato sono forse nella norma, ma la rabbia repressa che tenevo dentro era anche essa nota, tanto che lei aveva ed ha paura di me, perchè aveva ben compreso quello che mi tenevo dentro.
Ho provato a dimenticare, ma come si fa a dimenticare con una memoria come la mia con cui posso tornare a quando era vivo mio padre e rivivere tutti gli anni belli che sono passati da più di 20 anni? Vorrei tanto cancellare la mia memoria, perchè l'unica cosa che mi ha lasciato dentro tutta la mia vita è una totale aridità emotiva, non riesco più a capire certe cose che non siano odio e rabbia, che non siano qualcosa di negativo.
Io con le mie partner non ho mai nascosto questo mio lato, ho sempre fatto notare che possiedo un lato di me che ho nascosto e che deve rimanere tale, ho sempre detto chiaramente che l'unico modo per non essere ferito quasi mortalmente per me è non dare fiducia, ma in un rapporto bisogna farlo e quindi posso solo concludere che io vivo solo e dovrò rimanere solo per la mia vita, per poter preservare una piccola parte di me che ancora esiste e che forse potrebbe ridarmi piacere nelle cose piccole della vita.
Tutto questo però mi fa imbestialire, perchè per me vorrebbe dire arrendermi alla vita, ma non posso rischiare ancora una volta di finire nel mio inferno, perchè la fiducia nel mio secondo rapporto è nata dalla comprensione su un dolore di un  tradimento che era nulla in confronto ad adesso.
Io non chiedo di non essere lasciato, so di essere una persona difficile da tenere affianco e cerco sempre per il bene delle persone vicino a me di smussare i miei spigoli, ma cambiare non si può ci si avventurerebbe nel puro mondo dell'illusione che sempre cade ogni volta.
Accetto le critiche, accetto che forse per me è meglio vivere come essere solitario, ma la cosa che mi consuma è il fatto che io non ho tempo per aspettare che tutto in me si ripari un'altra volta, non ho 8 anni da aspettare come ho dovuto passare dopo la morte di mio padre.


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> evidentemente la tua seconda fidanzata era molto più egoista della prima
> la quale avrà risentito del senso di colpa e magari, sapendo che ti eri comportato in un certo modo con lei, ha mantenuto intatto l'affetto!!!


  Non so dirtelo, con il secndo tradimento ed il mio dolore tenuto dentro di me lontano da casa mia ho pero una mia ccaratteristica, quella di comprendere le altre persone al volo, i loor sentimenti e sapere cosa fare, adesso non riesco a comprendere neppure una risata, pensa un poco.
Io non so più cosa vuol dire volere bene ad una persona non capisco cosa ci facciano dellle persone attorno a me, non capisco come possano voler stare vicino ad una persona come me che si vede deve essere assai difettosa se porta a queste situazioni.
Personalmente io non ho alcuna pietà per me stesso, mi guardo allo specchio e mi faccio schifo da solo, c'è solo un rimpianto di tutto quello che ho perso e che non credo possa tornare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non so dirtelo, con il secndo tradimento ed il mio dolore tenuto dentro di me lontano da casa mia ho pero una mia ccaratteristica, quella di comprendere le altre persone al volo, i loor sentimenti e sapere cosa fare, adesso non riesco a comprendere neppure una risata, pensa un poco.
> Io non so più cosa vuol dire volere bene ad una persona non capisco cosa ci facciano dellle persone attorno a me, non capisco come possano voler stare vicino ad una persona come me che si vede deve essere assai difettosa se porta a queste situazioni.
> Personalmente io non ho alcuna pietà per me stesso, mi guardo allo specchio e mi faccio schifo da solo, c'è solo un rimpianto di tutto quello che ho perso e che non credo possa tornare.


 La terapia non ti ha ancora portato a considerare che quel bambino che eri possa essersi sentito responsabile di un fatto reale e tragico perché aveva avuto vaghi pensieri aggressivi contro il padre (come tutti i bambini)?


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

Io da bambino non ero molto aggressivo, ho sempre ripudiato l'aggressività ed è per questo che ora sto male, perchè di un botto sono diventato aggressivo. Negli anni io ho messo da parte i miei traumi, ho voluto vivere una vita senza di essi e l'unica cosa che mi serve è non provare quelle sensazioni, quei sentimenti, senza volerlo la mia ultima ex con 5 azioni differenti mi ha riportato indietro, ha pensato solo a se stessa e mi ha usato totalmente anche nella morte di suo nonno e non contenta di tutto mesi dopo mi disse che a lei avrebbe dato molto fastidio se avessi trattato bene come lei un'altra donna, quindi il mio pensiero è semplice, non è che ha voluto avermi tutto per se, poi dopo l'uso ha voluto distruggermi solo per non dover condividere me con altre? Se fosse questo il piano lo ha centrato in pieno, io non riesco più comportarmi come un tempo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io da bambino non ero molto aggressivo, ho sempre ripudiato l'aggressività ed è per questo che ora sto male, perchè di un botto sono diventato aggressivo. Negli anni io ho messo da parte i miei traumi, ho voluto vivere una vita senza di essi e l'unica cosa che mi serve è non provare quelle sensazioni, quei sentimenti, senza volerlo la mia ultima ex con 5 azioni differenti mi ha riportato indietro, ha pensato solo a se stessa e mi ha usato totalmente anche nella morte di suo nonno e non contenta di tutto mesi dopo mi disse che a lei avrebbe dato molto fastidio se avessi trattato bene come lei un'altra donna, quindi il mio pensiero è semplice, non è che ha voluto avermi tutto per se, poi dopo l'uso ha voluto distruggermi solo per non dover condividere me con altre? Se fosse questo il piano lo ha centrato in pieno, io non riesco più comportarmi come un tempo.


Sono ben i bambini tranquilli che reprimono l'aggressività naturale a sentirsi in colpa per i pensieri sentimenti negativi che provano e di cui si sentono in colpa.
Potrebbe essere quella rimozione a farti uscire oggi aggressività ingiustificata.
Ti ho fatto una domanda precisa: hai affrontato questo argomento col tuo terapeuta?

Se continui a pensare a una ragazza come tante che non ha saputo mantenere una relazione a distanza trasformandola nella tua ricostruzione un mostro di perfidia che aveva il solo scopo di distruggerti ...farai molta fatica a uscire da questa situazione di disagio in cui ti trovi.


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

Si è parlato di come ero e di come ho vissuto la cosa, l'unico senso di colpa è di non aver cercato di avere giustizia allora.
So solo che allora amavo mio padre, dopo l'ho odiato per la strada che ha scelto di prendere, sempre quella più facile che io mai prenderò, perchè so dove porta alla lunga.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si è parlato di come ero e di come ho vissuto la cosa, l'unico senso di colpa è di non aver cercato di avere giustizia allora.
> So solo che allora amavo mio padre, dopo l'ho odiato per la strada che ha scelto di prendere, sempre quella più facile che io mai prenderò, perchè so dove porta alla lunga.


 Credo che dovresti parlarne ancora e rielaborare quel lutto certamente più importante di una storia con una ragazza.
Ovvio è una mia idea da verificare con la persona che ti segue e che ha i titoli e il ruolo per farlo.


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

Non temere, chi mi segue è stata scelta da un mio carissimo amico molto conoscente dei professionisti del settore qua a Ferrara, lui è psicologo ma con me può solo essere amico.
Ho provato anche con l'EMDR per desesnibilizzarmi dal trauma, ho solo avuto in assurdo della gran nausea.
la cosa peggiore che io come prima riesco a dare consigli sensati sui problemi altrui, basta che non tocchino la mia sfera personale, anzi riesco aprire gli occhi su dubbi e casini vari, ma su di me non capisco più nulla.
Il problema forte adesso mè che la mia paralisi personale comporta anche problemi economici, io mi sarei dovuto laureare quest'anno, non sono capace di muovermi nello studio come nel lavoro ed i sensi di colpa non aiutano per nulla.
Purtroppo la sensazione che ho è quella di una persona che sta affogando, come se ci fosse poco tempo, pochissimo per rimettermi a galla.


----------



## Old amarax (2 Maggio 2009)

Ciao.
Due donne non sono tutte le donne.
Esistono donne sincere e leali che mai farebbero soffrire così il proprio ragazzo. Sei stato sfortunato a beccarne due di fila.
Pensa alla vita che hai davanti.
Ai tuoi sogni da realizzare...prova a pensare che è tutta da vivere.

Il tuo passato è triste ed ingombrante ma non devi permettere che ti faccia male nel presente.

Per sfogare la tua rabbia non devi distruggerti. Ti devi rilassare piuttosto. Pensavo al nuoto...nell'acqua con il movimento ritmico delle braccia.
A me fa bene nuotare...mi aiuta a tenere a bada il dolore di un unico tradimento di tutta la vita.
un abbraccio.
Posso adottarti come nipote? se sì per te sono zia ama


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

Io nuotavo un tempo, purtroppo l'anno scorso ho perso il gusto dell'acqua, tanto che in 1 anno io non sono mai più andato a nuotare. Ho cominciato a correre, correre e correre sempre di più, mi sono messo a fare palestra per un problema fisico che ho alla spalla destra e che se si ripropone mi rende difficili certi movimenti, però alla fine faccio sport e correre fuori sotto il sole in mezzo alla brezza mi piace.
Del resto io ignorando il dolore dell'ultimo tradimento mi sono messo insieme a due ragazze, una dicendomi di amarmi si è messa a frequentare un'altro e l'ultima invece è strana e questo mi porta a volerla lasciare per non rischiare di soffrire.
ma certo che puoi adottarmi come nipote 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ne sono molto felice.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Due donne non sono tutte le donne.
> Esistono donne sincere e leali che mai farebbero soffrire così il proprio ragazzo. Sei stato sfortunato a beccarne due di fila.
> Pensa alla vita che hai davanti.
> ...


che bella che sei, Amarax.. e poi ti chiedi perché tuo marito vuole restare con te? 
ma dove la trova un'altra Amarax?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io nuotavo un tempo, purtroppo l'anno scorso ho perso il gusto dell'acqua, tanto che in 1 anno io non sono mai più andato a nuotare. Ho cominciato a correre, correre e correre sempre di più, mi sono messo a fare palestra per un problema fisico che ho alla spalla destra e che se si ripropone mi rende difficili certi movimenti, però alla fine faccio sport e correre fuori sotto il sole in mezzo alla brezza mi piace.
> Del resto io ignorando il dolore dell'ultimo tradimento mi sono messo insieme a due ragazze, una dicendomi di amarmi si è messa a frequentare un'altro e l'ultima invece è strana e questo mi porta a volerla lasciare per non rischiare di soffrire.
> ma certo che puoi adottarmi come nipote
> 
> ...


non parlarmi di spalla dx... oggi mi fa vedere le stelle.. ho sentito dentro come uno sdanggg per due volte, oggi, ed è esattamente un anno che mi sono operata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che bella che sei, Amarax.. e poi ti chiedi perché tuo marito vuole restare con te?
> ma dove la trova un'altra Amarax?


 E' lui che non è bello...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...e Amarax merita solo persone belle ...e ce ne sono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non temere, chi mi segue è stata scelta da un mio carissimo amico molto conoscente dei professionisti del settore qua a Ferrara, lui è psicologo ma con me può solo essere amico.
> Ho provato anche con l'EMDR per desesnibilizzarmi dal trauma, ho solo avuto in assurdo della gran nausea.
> la cosa peggiore che *io come prima riesco a dare consigli sensati sui problemi altrui, basta che non tocchino la mia sfera personale*, anzi riesco aprire gli occhi su dubbi e casini vari, ma *su di me non capisco più nulla.*
> Il problema forte adesso mè che la mia paralisi personale comporta anche problemi economici, io mi sarei dovuto laureare quest'anno, non sono capace di muovermi nello studio come nel lavoro ed i sensi di colpa non aiutano per nulla.
> Purtroppo *la sensazione che ho è quella di una persona che sta affogando, come se ci fosse poco tempo, pochissimo per rimettermi a galla*.


Sono contenta che hai trovato una persona competente.
Capisco bene la sensazione.
Però certamente di tempo ne hai davanti davvero tanto e risolverai prima di quanto credi questa situazione.
Specchiarti negli altri ti farà bene.
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=571793#post571793


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' lui che non è bello...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lui è stato scemo ma non è stupido.
see col piffero che la lascia... o si lascia lasciare..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lui è stato scemo e ma non è stupido.
> see col piffero che la lascia... o si lascia lasciare..


 Certo che di sua iniziativa non se ne va ..per questo servono sacchi e fabbro...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che di sua iniziativa non se ne va ..per questo servono sacchi e fabbro...


lo butta fuori dalla porta e lui rientra dalla finestra perchè è con Amarax che vuole vivere, anche se ogni tanto sogna qualche ninfetta.


----------



## Old Confù (2 Maggio 2009)

Danut,
mi dispiace...e scusa se nei post iniziali sono stata un pò aggressiva & diffidente...
stà un pò qui con noi, cerca di non buttarti mai giù e di pensare che tutti qui dentro condividiamo più o meno le tue sofferenze e magari chissà che questo, insieme alla terapia psicologica non possa un pò aiutarti!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (3 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io nuotavo un tempo, purtroppo l'anno scorso ho perso il gusto dell'acqua, tanto che in 1 anno io non sono mai più andato a nuotare. Ho cominciato a correre, correre e correre sempre di più, mi sono messo a fare palestra per un problema fisico che ho alla spalla destra e che se si ripropone mi rende difficili certi movimenti, però alla fine faccio sport e *correre fuori sotto il sole in mezzo alla brezza mi piace.*
> 
> *Va bene uguale. Io dicevo il nuoto perchè a me dà una sensazione di libertà dai problemi...una bracciata dietro l'altra, mi libero la mente.*
> *Con un ritmo lento e costante mi fa bene.*
> ...















*ciao nip  buona domenica!*


----------



## Old amarax (3 Maggio 2009)

*x anna  e persa*

... per quello che dite su di me...


----------



## Old danut (3 Maggio 2009)

Ehmm, non storie in contemporanea, una doo l'altra erano.
Solo che è passato più di 1 anno da quando mi è succcesso tutto e il mio stato d'animo peggiora a viista d'occhio, faccio sempre mpiù fatica a fingere quello che non sono più ed ho sempre più bisogno di solitudine in casa mia.
E' il tradimento della fiducia che mi ha distrutto, perchè se dalla prima potevo inconsciamente aspettarmi quello cche ha fatto, da questa ero certo che mi avrebbe prima lasciato e poi avrebbe vissuto la sua vita, come era certa lei di questo.
Mi fido solo di 6 persone, della mia terapeuta, di mia madre e del mio migliore amico e dei suoi genitori ed infine di Odette, una amica che ho conosciuto in quest'anno e che non so come ha legato molto con me nonostante l'oscurità che o dentro di me, questo è il mio mondo, formato da me ed altre 6 persone, il resto è nulla, non lo sento ppiù come sentivo un tempo.


----------



## Old sperella (3 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ehmm, non storie in contemporanea, una doo l'altra erano.
> *Solo che è passato più di 1 anno da quando mi è succcesso tutto e il mio stato d'animo peggiora a viista d'occhio*, faccio sempre mpiù fatica a fingere quello che non sono più ed ho sempre più bisogno di solitudine in casa mia.
> E' il tradimento della fiducia che mi ha distrutto, perchè se dalla prima potevo inconsciamente aspettarmi quello cche ha fatto, da questa ero certo che mi avrebbe prima lasciato e poi avrebbe vissuto la sua vita, come era certa lei di questo.
> Mi fido solo di 6 persone, della mia terapeuta, di mia madre e del mio migliore amico e dei suoi genitori ed infine di Odette, una amica che ho conosciuto in quest'anno e che non so come ha legato molto con me nonostante l'oscurità che o dentro di me, questo è il mio mondo, formato da me ed altre 6 persone, il resto è nulla, non lo sento ppiù come sentivo un tempo.


Se stai andando da un psicoterapeuta è normale , è un percorso per il quale si scava e si tocca il "fondo" e poi si risale nella ricostruzione ..non so se mi sono spiegata .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ... per quello che dite su di me...


 Faccio anche a te il regalo che ho pensato per Veronica/Miriam...


----------



## Old danut (3 Maggio 2009)

la terapeuta si sta stupendo di quanto profondo sia il mio fondo! Sono entrato in una spirale di odio totale che non riuscendo a indirizzare butto totalmente su di me.

Come ho detto ho una profonda ambivalenza, da una parte ho bisogno di perdonare, di riacquisire la mia calma che all'epoca era piuttosto nota e ripartire da essa, dalll'altra ho il mio spirito di vendetta che è ritornato fuori visto che tutto questo è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso e devo gestire la voglia di perdonare e di vendicarmi.
La vedetta non porta a nulla e per questo tengo a freno il tutto, perchè so che dentro a me vorrei perdonare per poter chiudere un capitolo della mia vita, peer poter non essere ancora paralizzato.
per me reagire è semprre stato legato ad una azione, una volta fu lasciare, adesso è perdonare per liberarmi della rabbia che se no diventerebbe per me una dipendenza, rabbia che poi mi rovina gran parte della mia vita sociale costringendomi a mettere maschere per vivere.
Considerate una cosa, ci sono persone che sanno che credo nei sentimenti, ci sono persone che credono che io abbia superato la tripla cifra di donne (non ho mai fatto credere questo ma lo credono e felici loro) che mi invidiano il mio modo di fare, come spiegare che quel modo di fare è artificiale e che non lo uso?
Come sono ddavvero? Un uomo co una inimmaginabile corazza attorno, con il timore che la gente possa entrare dentro a me e dopo forzare il tutto distruggendomi, da dolore a dolore ho sempre più raffforzato le mie difese rendendo praticamente impossibile comprendermi seriamente.
Con la mia terapeuta è inutile dire bugie, accidenti pago dei soldi se pagassi peer dire bugie sarei anche scemo no?  Ma solo con Odette ed il mio migliore amico fabio riesco essere me stesso, con pregi e difetti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> la terapeuta si sta stupendo di quanto profondo sia il mio fondo! Sono entrato in una spirale di odio totale che non riuscendo a indirizzare butto totalmente su di me.
> 
> Come ho detto ho una profonda ambivalenza, da una parte ho bisogno di perdonare, di riacquisire la mia calma che all'epoca era piuttosto nota e ripartire da essa, dalll'altra ho il mio spirito di vendetta che è ritornato fuori visto che tutto questo è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso e devo gestire la voglia di perdonare e di vendicarmi.
> La vedetta non porta a nulla e per questo tengo a freno il tutto, perchè so che dentro a me vorrei perdonare per poter chiudere un capitolo della mia vita, per poter non essere ancora paralizzato.
> ...


Mi auguro che i nomi scelti per raccontarci dei tuoi amici siano dei nick. Se così non fosse cambiali con degli psuodonimi è raccomandato nei forum.


----------



## Old danut (3 Maggio 2009)

Potrei usare anche Gertrude...ma Odette suna meglio no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Potrei usare anche Gertrude...ma Odette suna meglio no?


 Sempre acculturato sei


----------



## Old danut (3 Maggio 2009)

scusate per gli errori di battitura passo da una tastiera all'altra ed ogni volta è un disastro per la mia memoria di posizione =)
Si si Gertrude suonava male, poi non la vedo tipa da Gertrude!


----------



## Old amarax (3 Maggio 2009)

la vendetta non porta gioia. È un sentimento sterile. Stai soffrendo  per tutto quello che hai subìto. Penso che tu debba solo analizzare il tuo dolore. Forse solo accettare che ti sia successo. La paura che ancora tu debba soffrire. Poi sarai nuovamente tu.  E se i tuoi amici non ti lasciano è perché ti conoscono dentro. Passerà.Forza  Daniele che ce la fai.


----------



## Old danut (3 Maggio 2009)

La cosa brutta è che se fosse stata un'altra a farmi quello scherzetto lo avrei superato, ma sapete lei che mi ha consolato dopo il primo tradimento, ma mi sembra assurdo per una ragazza tradire l'uomo che comunque sarà sempre nei suoi ricordi (visto che il suo primo ragazzo sono stato io). Ora so che mi odia, pensa che il mio dolore me lo sono voluto io, in fondo lei non ha fatto ne più ne meno di molte altre (sue parole), ma lo ha fatto a me, sapendo che io non me lo meritavo, per lo più con uno sgorbio brutto, basso scemo senza un filo di cultura e per giunta con un gusto dell'orrido per quanto riguarda la musica (per me un argomento valido per stare bene con una donna  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> La cosa brutta è che se fosse stata un'altra a farmi quello scherzetto lo avrei superato, ma sapete lei che mi ha consolato dopo il primo tradimento, ma mi sembra assurdo per una ragazza tradire l'uomo che comunque sarà sempre nei suoi ricordi (visto che il suo primo ragazzo sono stato io). Ora so che mi odia, pensa che il mio dolore me lo sono voluto io, in fondo lei non ha fatto ne più ne meno di molte altre (sue parole), ma lo ha fatto a me, sapendo che io non me lo meritavo, per lo più con uno sgorbio brutto, basso scemo senza un filo di cultura e per giunta con un gusto dell'orrido per quanto riguarda la musica (per me un argomento valido per stare bene con una donna  )


 Non pensi che chi viene tradita dal padre dei suoi figli (o dalla madre...) compagno di anni con cui sono state condivise mille cose: gioie, dolori, lutti, lotte... non avrebbe maggiori ragioni di stupirsi?
Si stupisce.
Ma non concentra i propri pensieri su "come ha potuto", se non per i primi mesi, poi si concentra su di sè e come andare avanti.


----------



## Old danut (3 Maggio 2009)

vedi se lei aveesse lasciato fare a me le cose in assurdo e in un tempo piccolissimo sarei stato bene e libero, ma lei si preoccupava davvero della mia condizione ed ha deciso di darmi una mano...a modo suo. Il problema è che il a modo suo creò più danni che altro, perchè si si sentiva in colpa e voleva aiutarmi da una parte, ma la voglia di andare con altri non la faceva poi ragionare molto bene.
Io volevo solo che mi chiedesse scusa davanti agli occhi e non dietro ad un telefono, perchè le scuse dietro ad una cornetta hanno valore come una banconata falsa, visto che non si possono vedere gli occhi di chi parla e le bugie sono molto ma molto spemplici da dire, ma assurdo lei non ha mai voluto accettare di confrontarsi con me.
Io chiedevo poco, ma purtroppo lei che ha tradito ha minimizzato quello che ha fatto e mi ha detto testuali parole che se sto male è tutta colpa mia.


----------



## Old danut (4 Maggio 2009)

Oggi sono andato dallo psichiatra, e vai ancora con altri soldi da spendere! Se il mio migliore amico non ci fosse non so ccosa farei. Però pian piano, parlando spero prorpio che questa sfiducia completa passerà.
Ah, oggi ho deciso che l'attuale ragazza passera dall'essere tale all'essere ex, visto comporrtamenti non proprio stupendi ultimamente. Ed ora potrò finalmente riprendermi da solo e vedere di ritrovare la fiducia in me stesso che mi è mancata.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi sono andato dallo psichiatra, e vai ancora con altri soldi da spendere! Se il mio migliore amico non ci fosse non so ccosa farei. Però pian piano, parlando spero prorpio che questa sfiducia completa passerà.
> Ah, oggi ho deciso che l'attuale ragazza passera dall'essere tale all'essere ex, visto comporrtamenti non proprio stupendi ultimamente. *Ed ora potrò finalmente riprendermi da solo e vedere di ritrovare la fiducia in me stesso che mi è mancata*.


 
Forse è la soluzione giusta. Respirare da solo... iniziare da te


----------



## Old matilde (5 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> la terapeuta si sta stupendo di quanto profondo sia il mio fondo! Sono entrato in una spirale di odio totale che non riuscendo a indirizzare butto totalmente su di me.
> 
> Come ho detto ho una profonda ambivalenza, da una parte ho bisogno di perdonare, *di riacquisire la mia calma che all'epoca era piuttosto nota* e ripartire da essa, dalll'altra ho il mio spirito di vendetta che è ritornato fuori visto che tutto questo è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso e devo gestire la voglia di perdonare e di vendicarmi.
> La vedetta non porta a nulla e per questo tengo a freno il tutto, perchè so che dentro a me *vorrei perdonare per poter chiudere un capitolo della mia vita, peer poter non essere ancora paralizzato*.
> ...





danut ha detto:


> La cosa brutta è che se fosse stata un'altra a farmi quello scherzetto lo avrei superato, ma sapete lei che mi ha consolato dopo il primo tradimento, ma mi sembra assurdo per una ragazza tradire l'uomo che comunque sarà sempre nei suoi ricordi (visto che il suo primo ragazzo sono stato io). Ora so che mi odia, pensa che il mio dolore me lo sono voluto io, in fondo lei non ha fatto ne più ne meno di molte altre (sue parole), *ma lo ha fatto a me, sapendo che io non me lo meritavo*, per lo più con uno sgorbio brutto, basso scemo senza un filo di cultura e per giunta con un gusto dell'orrido per quanto riguarda la musica (per me un argomento valido per stare bene con una donna  )


ciao! 

sottolineo e parto da questo, perchè perdonare? Non credo che esistano solo i due opposti perdono o vendetta. Il perdono a volte non è proprio possibile darlo perchè *sai di non meritare tanto dolore*. Piuttosto vedo come possibile l'accetazione di un errore da parte tua, nell'aver valutato la fidanzata come possibile compagna ma che di fatto per suo difetto non lo può essere, e da parte sua per aver anteposto una sua frivolezza che di fatto avrebbe generato forte dolore e delusione *con chiunque* fosse il suo ragazzo, con te sapeva certamente la gravità del suo gesto. Non credo che abbia macchiavellicamente ragionato per farti male, non c'è ragione logica, si chiama leggerezza, egoismo, superficialità e queste "qualità" non escludono che ti voglia comunque bene a modo suo, non compatibile con il tuo.

Altra cosa, non sò gli altri ma anch'io ho al massimo 4/5 persone con cui sono davvero libera di essere la scema che sono, ed il resto mi può anche stare lontano o si ritrova una bella maschera che serve solo a gratificare le insicurezze non mie; tanti, uomini e donne, preferiscono rapportarsi con la bella ragazza sorrisi e occhi languidi/dolci, senza problemi... questi sono gli schemi preconfezionati che alleggeriscono le ansie di ognuno perchè: POCHI SI VOGLIONO GUARDARE ALLO SPECCHIO negli occhi di chi hai di fronte per guardare anche le brutture. Pochi ammettono a se stessi la fragilità.

benvenuto!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2009)

*Davide*

Ascolta,credo che dovresti incominciare a chierderti se sia casuale che inciampi sempre in questa tipologia di donne.....!!Per il resto il tuo scritto,la tua esperienza rientra nella norma..se ti fai pecora il lupo ti si mangia....ed in questa società...comportarsi come le tue due ex è quasi nella norma....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Maggio 2009)

*ma Davide*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,credo che dovresti incominciare a chierderti se sia casuale che inciampi sempre in questa tipologia di donne.....!!Per il resto il tuo scritto,la tua esperienza rientra nella norma..se ti fai pecora il lupo ti si mangia....ed in questa società...comportarsi come le tue due ex è quasi nella norma....!!


non si chiama Daniele?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2009)

*....*

Fa lo stesso!!


----------



## Old danut (5 Maggio 2009)

Io ho peccato di ingenuità, lei è stata troppo leggera, ma non le faccio poi colpa di questo, ma santi numi, quando è morto suo nonno chiamarmi per avermi con se senza cancellare nessuna prova delle sue colpe proprio non mi va giù.
Con i mesi mi sono sentito usato come un kleenex, tante ragazze mi hanno detto di capirla, che era in un momento di debolezza ed io ero l'unica persona a lei vicina, ma è vero anche che io ero l'unica persona a cui aveva mancato di rispetto.
Onestamente l'odio che provo per lei deve trovare uno sfogo, devo libearmi da questa cosa che ha superato il livello di guardia e che adesso deve essere terminata come condizione!
Ora m occuperò della mia serenità personale, pechè è da quando ho scoperto il tradimento che io non sono più calmo, che manco di quella serenità interiore che ho messo anni a trovare dopo la mrte di mio padre.
Poi dopo con la mia calma vedrò cosa fare perchè per me andare oltre vorrebbe dire in parte non avere rispetto di me stesso, se ogni persona che colpisce la mia vita la lascio andare avanti che imbelle sarei?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2009)

*Danut*

Appunto..pensa a te...e ignorala....!!!


----------



## Old danut (5 Maggio 2009)

Ho ignorato tante persone nella mia vita che mi hanno colpito, adesso l'assassino di mio padre ha una maserati e vive molto bene, mia zia non ha alcun problema economico, tanto ha pagato Daniele =) e non dico altre persone.
Mi sono accorto che io sto ad aspettare il cadavere che passa su quel maledetto fiume, ma accidenti quello non passa ed anzi tutti stanno meglio dopo l'avermi conosciuto, o sono un dispensatore di felicità oppure qualcosa non va.
Purtroppo io voglio potermi guardare nello specchio per davvero e non vedermi adesso come mi vedo, preso in scacco da una bambina immatura, il dovermi piegare ancora una ennesima volta sarebbe per me la fine della mia stima per me stesso, che forse è la cosa più importante di qualunque persona.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ho ignorato tante persone nella mia vita che mi hanno colpito, adesso l'assassino di mio padre ha una maserati e vive molto bene, mia zia non ha alcun problema economico, tanto ha pagato Daniele =) e non dico altre persone.
> Mi sono accorto che io sto ad aspettare il cadavere che passa su quel maledetto fiume, ma accidenti quello non passa ed anzi tutti stanno meglio dopo l'avermi conosciuto, o sono un dispensatore di felicità oppure qualcosa non va.
> Purtroppo io voglio potermi guardare nello specchio per davvero e non vedermi adesso come mi vedo, preso in scacco da una bambina immatura, il dovermi piegare ancora una ennesima volta sarebbe per me la fine della mia stima per me stesso, che forse è la cosa più importante di qualunque persona.


cavoli se hai ragione... le ingiustizie vere della vita come si fa a cancellarle da dentro di noi?
nemmeno io ci riesco.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2009)

*........*

Ti capisco eccome.....!!Però...per esperienza personale....cerca di volerti bene....perche quando passera il cadavere su quel fiume....dovrai esser liì presente......!!Certo bisogna reagire...ma che sia una reazione consona e appropriata!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti capisco eccome.....!!Però...per esperienza personale....cerca di volerti bene....perche quando passera il cadavere su quel fiume....dovrai esser liì presente......!!Certo bisogna reagire...ma che sia una reazione consona e appropriata!!


e chi te lo dice che passerà il cadavere?
no. per come la vedo io è meglio non aspettare cadaveri e non vivere di cose passate. solo che è tanto difficile e ogni tanto mi sale la carogna per cose vecchie. ho imparato a non aspettare che ci pensi la vita o il destino a regolare certe cose...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Si forse non passerà..forse passerà....ma la priorità...deve esser il tuo benessere...!!!Ho sempre pensato che la vendetta è un piatto da servire freddo,che il colpo va studiato da lucido....quando sei il più forte.....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si forse non passerà..forse passerà....ma la priorità...deve esser il tuo benessere...!!!Ho sempre pensato che la vendetta è un piatto da servire freddo,che il colpo va studiato da lucido....quando sei il più forte.....!!!


è l'attesa che secondo me non ha senso..
sono più tipa alla de niro in heat la sfida, quando, sulla strada per l'aeroporto e la fuga sicura, cambia strada per andare a cercare l'infame. per lui era più importante quello di tutto il resto.


----------



## Old danut (5 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è l'attesa che secondo me non ha senso..
> sono più tipa alla de niro in heat la sfida, quando, sulla strada per l'aeroporto e la fuga sicura, cambia strada per andare a cercare l'infame. per lui era più importante quello di tutto il resto.


Me lo ricordo benissimo quel film, stupendo per davvero!
Adesso voglio solo rasserenarmi, perchè dopo un intero anno in cui non mi sono rilassato per nulla, in cui soppeso ogni parole ho voglia di essere me stesso, nel bene e nel male e chi se ne frega se sono presuntuoso, alla fine esistono tante persone peggiori.


----------



## Old danut (7 Maggio 2009)

Ebbene come detto sono andato da uno specialista che mi ha somministrato un farmaco che sarebbe dela serotonina, sono al secondo giorno ed in effetti ho subito tutta la notte della nausea bestiale, cioè se dovrebbe farmi stare bene per ora sta riuscendo solo a non farmi dormire.
Non è che è un modo per distruggermi e farmi dormire per una settimana di filato e dimenticare tutto? Devo indagare, però ammetto che in questi giorni nonostante la dieta mi sto regalando un pieno di fragole.


----------



## Old Becco (8 Maggio 2009)

Danut, maccchè serotonina!
cancella tutti e rifatti una vita. vattene dalla tua città, molla ragazze e parenti. Aspettare il cadavere è una inutile perdita di tempo. Sono cazzate che non ti ripagheranno delle tue sconfitte. Ricomincia a vivere, ama con onestà, abbi fiducia in te stesso e sopratutto guarda al futuro che è l'unica cosa che conta. Io per esempio, da un annetto ho una relazione con una magnifica donna, dopo avere sopportato per anni le corna di mia moglie e la vergogna che tu ben conosci. Beh! E' tutta un'altra vita, il mondo è davvero bello quando ci si innamora e si ama, e tutto il male che crediamo di avere dentro viene lavato via come fa la pioggia d'estate. 
Becco


----------



## Grande82 (8 Maggio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Danut, maccchè serotonina!
> cancella tutti e rifatti una vita. vattene dalla tua città, molla ragazze e parenti. Aspettare il cadavere è una inutile perdita di tempo. Sono cazzate che non ti ripagheranno delle tue sconfitte. Ricomincia a vivere, ama con onestà, abbi fiducia in te stesso e sopratutto guarda al futuro che è l'unica cosa che conta. Io per esempio, da un annetto ho una relazione con una magnifica donna, dopo avere sopportato per anni le corna di mia moglie e la vergogna che tu ben conosci. Beh! E' tutta un'altra vita, il mondo è davvero bello quando ci si innamora e si ama, e tutto il male che crediamo di avere dentro viene lavato via come fa la pioggia d'estate.
> Becco


SAnto cielo, BECCO, e quando ce lo dici!?!??!?
BENE!!!
Ma alla fine dei conti.... sei uno di quegli amanti che dicono 'io e mia moglie abbiamo un rapporto solo formale e non facciamo più l'amore da anni, la relazione è finita da secoli, stiamo insieme solo per facciata'.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ALLORA ESISTONO!!


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma alla fine dei conti.... sei uno di quegli amanti che dicono 'io e mia moglie abbiamo un rapporto solo formale e non facciamo più l'amore da anni, la relazione è finita da secoli, stiamo insieme solo per facciata'....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' quello che è successo a me quando scoprìì che la donna che frequentavo era convivente!!!! Le stesse identiche parole ed io scemo...ma ieri ho avuto la mia soddisfazione, lei sarà felice ora ma il suo uomo è un nanetto malefico, brutto come la morte, o meglio, forse la morte così bella magra con quel vestitino nero è un poco più caruccia!

Dopo di me ho notato che le mie ex si sono messi con dei Wc con le gambe...fa sempre bene alla salute mia no?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Danut, maccchè serotonina!
> cancella tutti e rifatti una vita. vattene dalla tua città, molla ragazze e parenti. Aspettare il cadavere è una inutile perdita di tempo. Sono cazzate che non ti ripagheranno delle tue sconfitte. Ricomincia a vivere, ama con onestà, abbi fiducia in te stesso e sopratutto guarda al futuro che è l'unica cosa che conta. Io per esempio, da un annetto ho una relazione con una magnifica donna, dopo avere sopportato per anni le corna di mia moglie e la vergogna che tu ben conosci. Beh! E' tutta un'altra vita, il mondo è davvero bello quando ci si innamora e si ama, e tutto il male che crediamo di avere dentro viene lavato via come fa la pioggia d'estate.
> Becco


evvai...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




a quando il cambio di nick?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E' quello che è successo a me quando scoprìì che la donna che frequentavo era convivente!!!! Le stesse identiche parole ed io scemo...ma ieri ho avuto la mia soddisfazione, lei sarà felice ora ma il suo uomo è un nanetto malefico, brutto come la morte, o meglio, forse la morte così bella magra con quel vestitino nero è un poco più caruccia!
> 
> Dopo di me ho notato che le mie ex si sono messi con dei Wc con le gambe...fa sempre bene alla salute mia no?


Mah!
Il mio attuale compagno non è oggettivamente bellissimo, anche se è un uomo piacevole.
Io ho sempre avuto uomini molto belli (non so perchè, io non li vedevo tali, me lo dicevano le amiche). Eppure è lui che sa farmi battere il cuore. E' lui che mi rende felice. E' con lui che quando faccio l'amore perdo la cognizione del tempo. E' lui che mi sa far sorridere e mi calma il cuore.
Se per un ex è soddisfacente e basta sapersi più bello... mah!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS nel caso di becco quelle affermazioni sono vere....


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Non essere più bello, oggettivamente anche lei dice che è brutto come non mai! Questa è la cosa orribile, io non riuscirei a stare con uno scorfano che non posso vedere. Io ho sempre detto nella mia vita che mi piace avere al mio fianco una persona con una bella personalità, ma non uno scorfano con un'anima stupenda.

Però per dirla questa ragazza non è quella che mi ha tradito, quella che mi tradì venne prima di lei, in effetti io ho passato due relazioni da quel tradimento e mi rendo conto che la mia persona non passa oltre solo perchè c'è un'altra persona, io devo chiudere quel capitolo a modo mio, visto che alla fine sono stato obbligato ad accettare una cosa che mai avrei rivoluto.
Io ora starò solo per del tempo, per tanto tempo, perchè quello che ero e cioè una persona capace di parlare con tutti e sempre sorridente non è più realmente così, in mezzo alla gente me ne sto muto per i fatti miei, potrebbero pure dire battute che io rido solo perchè ridono gli altri, ma personalmente faccio molta fatica a ridere. 
Dentro di me la situazione sta migliorando, in un certo senso ho ripreso una piccola paerte di me che credevo persa, ma rimango incapace di percepire persone attorno a me, vedo le stanze estremamente vuote.


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Ed eccomi giù di nuovo, ogni volta che mi tiro su c'è sempre qualcosa che mi tira giù il morale.
La prima volta che stavo davvero bene mi telefonò l'ultima ex che mi ha tradito perchè voleva stare di nuovo con me, io ero dubbioso e dopo un poco mi disse che ci aveva ripensato, ovviamente ero crollato ancora giù nei ricordi del tradimento. Poi in un forum che frequentavamo entrambi rispondendo ad un tizio che diceva che chi tradisce senza motivo era una schifezza lei stessa disse che non si sentiva tale...anzi, ovviamente quel sito l'ho cancellato dalle mie abitudini. Oggi prendo quella medicina e cosa succede? Divento ancora insonne e nervoso, dicono che è normale per i primi tempi, ma cavoli non aiuta per nulla!
La prossima volta che succederà...aspetto un meteorite?


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> da un annetto ho una relazione con una magnifica donna, dopo avere sopportato per anni le corna di mia moglie e la vergogna che tu ben conosci. Beh! E' tutta un'altra vita, il mondo è davvero bello quando ci si innamora e si ama, e tutto il male che crediamo di avere dentro viene lavato via come fa la pioggia d'estate.
> Becco


 













  wow...


----------



## Old squonk (8 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ebbene come detto sono andato da uno specialista che mi ha somministrato un farmaco che sarebbe dela serotonina, sono al secondo giorno ed in effetti ho subito tutta la notte della nausea bestiale, cioè se dovrebbe farmi stare bene per ora sta riuscendo solo a non farmi dormire.
> Non è che è un modo per distruggermi e farmi dormire per una settimana di filato e dimenticare tutto? Devo indagare, però ammetto che in questi giorni nonostante la dieta mi sto regalando un pieno di fragole.


 
"Inibitori della ricaptazione della serotonina", tra i più comuni antidepressivi. Teoricamente dovrebbero facilitare anche il sonno e la "calma" (in ogni senso). A meno che non sopraggiungano effetti collaterali paradossi (cioè opposti degli effetti previsti e ricercati). Nella mia esperienza, il mio curante l'aveva associato ad un altro ansiolitico (credo qualcosa come una benzodiazepina). Ti assicuro che le dormite pesanti e riposanti erano assicurate.

squonk


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> "Ti assicuro che le dormite pesanti e riposanti erano assicurate.
> 
> squonk


Sono sfigato assai, mi sono beccato come effetto collaterale l'insonnia! Speriamo che passi, se no questa domenica sarò uno zombie (lo sono già adesso).


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> "Inibitori della ricaptazione della serotonina", tra i più comuni antidepressivi. Teoricamente dovrebbero facilitare anche il sonno e la "calma" (in ogni senso). A meno che non sopraggiungano effetti collaterali paradossi (cioè opposti degli effetti previsti e ricercati). Nella mia esperienza, il mio curante l'aveva associato ad un altro ansiolitico (credo qualcosa come una benzodiazepina). Ti assicuro che le dormite pesanti e riposanti erano assicurate.
> 
> squonk


solo l'idea che il mio stare dipenda da uno psicofarmaco... o addirittura un mix...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono sfigato assai, mi sono beccato come effetto collaterale l'insonnia! Speriamo che passi, se no questa domenica sarò uno zombie (lo sono già adesso).


hai paura di smettere di prenderli?


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Allora, io li prendo per il fatto che ne sono felicemente obbligato!
Spiego meglio la cosa. Quando sono stato male peer il tradimento io non ero molto chiaro su cosa mi faceva stare male, o meglio non parlavo prorpio e se parlavo era un fiume in piena.
Non ci credereste ma tutti erano convinti che io stessi male perchè ero stato lasciato, non per il tradimento, perchè tutti erano convinti che l'avevo perdonata.
Vedete, io avevo bisogno di sfogarmi, di parlare in faccia a chi aveva creato quel mio inferno per potermi subito sfogare, ovviamente non ho potuto farlo perchè tutte le persone affianco a me non hanno voluto.
Io sono andato avanti caricandomi di rabbia di giorno in giorno, mentre quella che mi aveva tradito viveva beatamente la sua vita io ero uno straccio per un suo errore.
Come ho detto sono obbligato, perchè tra psicoterapia ed altro ho fatto fuori tutti e dico tutti i risparmi di casa mia, ora chi mi paga il tutto è il mio migliore amico che ha capito che io non sono proprio più capace di gestire neppure una situazione lavorativa.
Io ora sono da questo lato una pedina in mano a  tanta gente che sa sempre quello che deve fare,  faccio quel che mi si dice, perchè se dico di no mi si muovono solo critiche.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, io li prendo per il fatto che ne sono felicemente obbligato!
> Spiego meglio la cosa. Quando sono stato male peer il tradimento io non ero molto chiaro su cosa mi faceva stare male, o meglio non parlavo prorpio e se parlavo era un fiume in piena.
> Non ci credereste ma tutti erano convinti che io stessi male perchè ero stato lasciato, non per il tradimento, perchè tutti erano convinti che l'avevo perdonata.
> Vedete, io avevo bisogno di sfogarmi, di parlare in faccia a chi aveva creato quel mio inferno per potermi subito sfogare, ovviamente non ho potuto farlo perchè tutte le persone affianco a me non hanno voluto.
> ...


capisco che il momento non è dei più facili e felici.. ma -per esempio..
se io ti dicessi: cosa ti farrebbe felice in questo momento? tu, cosa mi risponderesti?


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Ti ridponderei presto detto essere ancora me stesso e riuscire a ridere come facevo prima, che anche se mollato dalla tizia non sapevo del tradimento. Mi farebbe felice starmene fuori casa, non avere sensi di colpa ed avere il tempo per riprendermi, un lusso al giorno d'oggi no?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ti ridponderei presto detto essere *ancora me stesso e riuscire a ridere come facevo prima,* che anche se mollato dalla tizia non sapevo del tradimento. Mi farebbe felice starmene fuori casa, non avere sensi di colpa ed avere il tempo per riprendermi, un lusso al giorno d'oggi no?


il segreto sta nel ridere come prima nonostante tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	












cioè riuscire ad isolare i momenti belli da tutto il resto. è una questione di allenamento, sai?
è come imparare a fare tiro con l'arco; mica ci si riesce al primo colpo..


----------



## lorelai (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il segreto sta nel ridere come prima nonostante tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quanto è vero...


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Il problema non è che non riesco a ridere alle battute o alle situazioni, io proprio adesso non capisco le battute, me le dicono e rimango impassibile, guardo la gente che ride e quindi mi sento anche scemo. Quando gioco a beach volley c'è un tizio che gioca facendo lo scemo, tutti ridono ed io non ho ancora capito il perchè. Mentre ho ben chiari ricordi del fatto che a me piaceva ridere, ma quest'anno mi sembra un secolo.
Per quest'anno ho provato a ridere alle battute degli altri, lo facevo sperando che un giorno mi sarebbe venuto naturale, ma mi rendo conto che così non è ancora.


----------



## Old squonk (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> solo l'idea che il mio stare dipenda da uno psicofarmaco... o addirittura un mix...


In realtà, il vero "mix" DEVE essere tra EVENTUALI farmaci da utilizzare rigorosamente come coadiuvanti, e una vera e propria seria terapia di sostegno psicologico. 
Il mio parlare qui di effetti di farmaci non vuole assolutamente indicare alcuna idea che essi costituiscano di per sé una soluzione ad alcun malessere, ad alcuna patologia più o meno grave.
In ogni caso, se i farmaci sono il solo mezzo per evitare di cadere completamente preda di attacchi di ansia, di panico o peggio, inibendo anche qualunque possibilità di vita lavorativa o sociale, ben vengano, inseriti in un percorso terapeutico mirato. Così è stato per me.
squonk


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il problema non è che non riesco a ridere alle battute o alle situazioni, io proprio adesso non capisco le battute, me le dicono e rimango impassibile, guardo la gente che ride e quindi mi sento anche scemo. Quando gioco a beach volley c'è un tizio che gioca facendo lo scemo, tutti ridono ed io non ho ancora capito il perchè. Mentre ho ben chiari ricordi del fatto che a me piaceva ridere, ma quest'anno mi sembra un secolo.
> Per quest'anno ho provato a ridere alle battute degli altri, lo facevo sperando che un giorno mi sarebbe venuto naturale, ma mi rendo conto che così non è ancora.


da quanto stai così?


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Da più di 1 anno, rido solo con il mio miglior amico, con lui ci riesco sempre e non ho capito il perchè.
Del resto fuori con varia gente non rido più e non parlo più tanto, bisogna far conto che io potevo stare delle ore a parlare delle più svariate cose.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> In realtà, il vero "mix" DEVE essere tra EVENTUALI farmaci da utilizzare rigorosamente come coadiuvanti, e una vera e propria seria terapia di sostegno psicologico.
> Il mio parlare qui di effetti di farmaci non vuole assolutamente indicare alcuna idea che essi costituiscano di per sé una soluzione ad alcun malessere, ad alcuna patologia più o meno grave.
> In ogni caso, se i farmaci sono il solo mezzo per evitare di cadere completamente preda di attacchi di ansia, di panico o peggio, inibendo anche qualunque possibilità di vita lavorativa o sociale, ben vengano, inseriti in un percorso terapeutico mirato. Così è stato per me.
> squonk


per fortuna non sono mai arrivata a stare così male da non riuscire a reagire...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Maggio 2009)

ma sai anna, credo sia carattere e fortuna. Certe persone non sono predisposte. Altre purtroppo sì.
Onestamente io mi astengo sempre dai discorsi sulla depressione perche NON è una malattia dalla quale è facile venir fuori e invece a me verebbe da dire: reagisci!! ma è semplicistico e controproducente (fa sentire peggio sentirsi incapaci di reagire!)


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Io volevo reagire, volevo andare a dire a chi mi fece questo bello scherzetto tutto quello che pensavo, mandarla a quel paese e andarmene a casa, cosa che non ho potuto fare.
Il problema si pone quando uno vuole reagire a modo suo. Non sapete quanto ho dovuto mandare giù li a Roma quando ho scoperto del tradimento, quanto ho dovuto fingere che nulla fosse successo con i genitori di lei, ancora oggi questi pensieri mi fanno venire rabbia, ma controllabile ora.


----------



## MK (9 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per fortuna non sono mai arrivata a stare così male da non riuscire a reagire...


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Alla fine ho avuto una serie di complicazioni con le medicine che prendevo, sono stato portato al pronto soccorso con capogiri così forti che on mi tenevo in piedi e un umore altamente irritabile.

Alla fine io volevo solo che chi mi ha tradito mi chiedesse scusa davanti a me, che in un certo senso mi aiutasse a superare questo caos creato visto che era l'unica persona con cui avevo parlato di certe cose mie che neppure mia madre sapeva, mi sembra di vedere dall'altra parte un'alieno che mai avevo visto e che non vuole vedere quello che ha combinato.
E' possibile che la gente si ammanti di tutte le buone intenzioni ma quando deve prendersi le proprie responsabilità fugga pur di non vedere i danni che ha combinato?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Alla fine ho avuto una serie di complicazioni con le medicine che prendevo, sono stato portato al pronto soccorso con capogiri così forti che on mi tenevo in piedi e un umore altamente irritabile.
> 
> Alla fine io volevo solo che chi mi ha tradito mi chiedesse scusa davanti a me, che in un certo senso mi aiutasse a superare questo caos creato visto che era l'unica persona con cui avevo parlato di certe cose mie che neppure mia madre sapeva, mi sembra di vedere dall'altra parte un'alieno che mai avevo visto e che non vuole vedere quello che ha combinato.
> *E' possibile che la gente si ammanti di tutte le buone intenzioni ma quando deve prendersi le proprie responsabilità fugga pur di non vedere i danni che ha combinato?*


altroché se è possibile... i vigliacchi è così che fanno: abbassano gli occhi dopo averti pugnalato.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Maggio 2009)

volevo anche dirti che i forti giramenti di testa possono venire anche per il carico di stress che accumuli. a qualcuno vengono anche tachicardia e tremori vari di origine psicosomatica.


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> volevo anche dirti che i forti giramenti di testa possono venire anche per il carico di stress che accumuli. a qualcuno vengono anche tachicardia e tremori vari di origine psicosomatica.


Gli ho avuti tutti comprreso poi un torpore alle mani. Purtroppo non riesco più a geestire quella maledetta rabbia che ho dentro, medicinali o psicoterapia che sia o palestra tutti i santi giorn i per sfogarmi mi tengono solo leggermente sotto il livello di crisi, se lo supero ho una paura pazza della vendetta che farò, perchè non solo odio la mia ex, ma tutta la sua famiglia che l'ha coperta in tutti i modi trovando 1000 scuse per la figlia che solo si merita i peggiori improperi.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Gli ho avuti tutti comprreso poi un torpore alle mani. Purtroppo non riesco più a geestire quella maledetta rabbia che ho dentro, medicinali o psicoterapia che sia o palestra tutti i santi giorn i per sfogarmi mi tengono solo leggermente sotto il livello di crisi, se lo supero ho una paura pazza della vendetta che farò, perchè non solo odio la mia ex, ma tutta la sua famiglia che l'ha coperta in tutti i modi trovando 1000 scuse per la figlia che solo si merita i peggiori improperi.


Danut scusa che tipo di psicoterapia stai facendo?


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Sono seguito da una psicologa, è solo che ogni volta che compio un passo o anche di più verso una direzione ricasco sempre all'inizio e questo sarà successo decine di volte.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono seguito da una psicologa, è solo che ogni volta che compio un passo o anche di più verso una direzione ricasco sempre all'inizio e questo sarà successo decine di volte.


Comportamentista? Nel senso ti consiglia cosa fare o non fare?


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Non comportamentista, cerca ppiù che altro di darmi spunti peer uscire da questo vicolo cieco.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Gli ho avuti tutti comprreso poi un torpore alle mani. Purtroppo non riesco più a geestire quella maledetta rabbia che ho dentro, medicinali o psicoterapia che sia o palestra tutti i santi giorn i per sfogarmi mi tengono solo leggermente sotto il livello di crisi, se lo supero ho una paura pazza della vendetta che farò, perchè non solo odio la mia ex, ma tutta la sua famiglia che l'ha coperta in tutti i modi trovando 1000 scuse per la figlia che solo si merita i peggiori improperi.


a me ha aiutato tantissimo la musica... cioè mi aiuta.. mica che adesso sto tanto bene...


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Musica? Ho per ora 20 Gb di mp3 che ascolto con un sistema di casse sorround, direi che i vicini mi possono pure odiare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




     Si i primi tempi mi serviva, ma ora neppure quella.
Il fatto che mi rimane nella testa una cosa che mi disse mia madre anni ed anni fa e cioè che io sin da bambino ero differente nei miei modi dagli altri, che avevo un modo tutto mio di fare le cose   e che questo sistema è rimasto tale. Mi chiedo se le soluzioni attualmente attuate siano adatte ad una persona completamente nella media e non differente nei modi di pensare come me!


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Musica? Ho per ora 20 Gb di mp3 che ascolto con un sistema di casse sorround, direi che i vicini mi possono pure odiare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e allora ti racconto una cosa. oggi dopo non so quanti anni ho risentito l'odore della benzina super e mi ha fatto tornare indietro non so di quanti anni...sblang mi è venuto in mente un episodio di quando avevo 10 anni...
certe cose non si dimenticano mai... però si possono trovare gli strumenti per non sentire tanto male dentro...

e ti dico anche un'altra cosa.. se riesci a parlare di quello che hai dentro, anche solo a scriverlo, fallo sempre perché è solo quello che non riusciamo a tirare fuori che continua a farci del male...
arriverai anche tu a quel qualcosa...
ciao danut.


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Non capisco come una peersona non capisca che il telefono è un sistema freddo ed inpersonale per parlare, non comprendo come si possa voler dire ad una persona "ti voglio bene" e poi fargli del male, non riesco più  a comprendere le illusioni che ci creiamo per risolvere i nostri problemi, vedo tutto con un profondo realismo che mi fa quasi paura.
Non sento nulla di nulla per un prossimo indefinito, quando è venuto il terremoto in abbruzzzo non ho provato nulla. Io non comprendo la catttiveria umana, non la sopporto e vicino a me cerco di avere persone di un certo tipo, ho pochissimi veri amici, per tutto il resto io ho una maschera che porto sempre, quasi perfetto ddavanti al mondo, in verità profondamente imperfetto per me stesso.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Maggio 2009)

danut, ma se lei fosse venuta a dirti in viso che ti aveva tradito e prendersi i tuoi improperi, cosa ci sarebe stato di diverso? Se avesse pianto avresti potuto dispiacerti per lei o perdonarla ad es e sarebbe stato peggio!!! 
Non è facile rendersi conto di aver ferito chi non ci ha fatto mai male e forse lei non ha voluto il faccia a faccia perchè incapace di prendersi quella responsabilità.
O magari per non darti illusioni sulla vostra storia (che non sarebbe tornata con te).
ma alla fine tu la odi più per questo che per il tradimento!!


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Lei non mi avrebbbe dato nessuna illusione, peer me la storia era finitavisto il tradimento, ma il farmi capire che le dispiaceva davvero mi avrebbe fatto comprendere se perdonarla o no.
Purtroppo lei non era capace di subire neppure un richiamo al tradimento senza arrabbiarsi di brutto con me.
Purtroppo GGrande, mi sa che tu abbia ragione, l'andare davanti a chi hai ferito è un gesto di responsabilità, cosa che lei ha sempre rifuggito.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lei non mi avrebbbe dato nessuna illusione, peer me la storia era finitavisto il tradimento, ma il farmi capire che le dispiaceva davvero mi avrebbe fatto comprendere se perdonarla o no.
> Purtroppo lei non era capace di subire neppure un richiamo al tradimento senza arrabbiarsi di brutto con me.
> Purtroppo GGrande, mi sa che tu abbia ragione, l'andare davanti a chi hai ferito è un gesto di responsabilità, cosa che lei ha sempre rifuggito.


sì, ma perchè sei così arrabbiato?
lei rifugge, non è responsabile?
mica è un problema tuo!! meglio perderla che trovarla, no?


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Grande, il motivo forse stupido è che lei non è stata "una ragazza" ma è stata quella alla quale ho voluto far conoscere tutto di me. So che aveva doti intellettive di un certo spessore ma così di un botto ha mandato tutto a quel paese e non è riuscita a gestire la cosa in nessun modo inventandosi balle su balle (come oggi ho scoperto oltretutto).
Fosse una che non ho sinceramente amato la manderei a quel paese, ma essendo stata forse la donna che ho più amato per me tutto ha un senso e devo darglielo.
Io sono arrabbiato per il fatto che quando ha capito di avermi fatto del male ha minimizzato, ha persino detto "non sai quanto ha fatto male a me dopo!" mentre io negli anni le ho sempre dato comprensione anche per la vicenda del suo investimento, una donna che rimane viva per miracolo da un investimento e poi fa del male ggratuito per me non merita quel miracolo che ha avuto.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il fatto che mi rimane nella testa una cosa che mi disse mia madre anni ed anni fa e cioè che io sin da bambino ero differente nei miei modi dagli altri, che avevo un modo tutto mio di fare le cose e che questo sistema è rimasto tale.


Questa cosa l'ho già letta in questo forum, ma non mi ricordo chi l'ha scritta...


----------



## Old sperella (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sono arrabbiato per il fatto che quando ha capito di avermi fatto del male ha minimizzato, ha persino detto "non sai quanto ha fatto male a me dopo!" mentre io negli anni le ho sempre dato comprensione anche per la vicenda del suo investimento, una donna che rimane viva per miracolo da un investimento e poi fa del male ggratuito per me non merita quel miracolo che ha avuto.


E se provassi ad usare questa tua rabbia per darti la carica per ricominciare , per fare ciò che vuoi , per gratificarti , per realizzarti ?
Perchè purtroppo sbagliamo tutti e purtroppo nessuno di noi può tornare indietro e rimediare . Poi c'è chi ci prova ( a rimediare ) e chi no . Ma chi ha subìto può scegliere se subire ancora ( e in un certo senso tu con la tua immobilità e con la rabbia che hai dentro stai ancora subendo ) o darsi una bella scrollata e reagire . E non è per nulla facile , ma si può fare nonostante gli abbandoni subìti .


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Maggio 2009)

danut, senti che bella...


Era bello vedere che il verde ritorna e che si svegliano i ghiri
era bello sapere che dopo l'inverno la voglia ritorna anche a te

era bello sapere che solo d'estate come gli insetti sui fiori
era bello vedere i capelli bruciare e cambiare colore
era bello vederti nuotare andare in fondo per poi risalire
era bello star svegli la notte e tutto il giorno dormire

il mondo prima che arrivassi te

era bello cadere d'autunno sopra le foglie come le foglie
era bello sentirti cantare giù per le scale
era bello vederti ballare
era bello, era bello

il mondo prima che arrivassi te

era bello il cielo d'inverno come i tuoi denti
era bello sentire le tue mani fredde cercare qualcosa di me
era bello i tuoi piedi sopra le cosce
un po’ come fossimo in moto
ma distesi sul letto mio fresco
quasi come guidassi tu

il mondo prima che arrivassi te 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntB0SDfbs2U


----------



## Grande82 (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, il motivo forse stupido è che lei non è stata "una ragazza" ma è stata quella alla quale ho voluto far conoscere tutto di me. So che aveva doti intellettive di un certo spessore ma così di un botto ha mandato tutto a quel paese e non è riuscita a gestire la cosa in nessun modo inventandosi balle su balle (come oggi ho scoperto oltretutto).
> Fosse una che non ho sinceramente amato la manderei a quel paese, ma essendo stata forse la donna che ho più amato per me tutto ha un senso e devo darglielo.
> Io sono arrabbiato per il fatto che quando ha capito di avermi fatto del male ha minimizzato, ha persino detto "non sai quanto ha fatto male a me dopo!" mentre io negli anni le ho sempre dato comprensione anche per la vicenda del suo investimento, una donna che rimane viva per miracolo da un investimento e poi fa del male ggratuito per me non merita quel miracolo che ha avuto.


 Danut, secondo me dovresti scriverle una lettera. 
Scrivila, limala, riscrivila.
Cerca di dire tutto, ma butta via la rabbia. 
cerca di metterci ogni cosa.
Tira fuori.
Scrivi
scrivi
scrivi


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (12 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> .............. ho pochissimi veri amici, per tutto il resto io ho una maschera che porto sempre, quasi perfetto davanti al mondo, in verità profondamente imperfetto per me stesso.


Pure io, per lavoro, davanti alle persone 
devo avere una faccia di gomma,
sorridente e accogliente, 
anche quando ho la tristezza che mi avvolge il cuore.

Sei arrabbiato perche' ti ha fatto del male, proprio a te che le avevi dato tutto...... e non lo meritavi .... !
La miglior risposta che le puoi dare e' risorgere in una nuova persona,
capace di stare senza lei, vivendo una nuova e scintillante vita.

Il dolore ti sta rendendo piu' forte.
Risorgerai .....


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Pure io, per lavoro, davanti alle persone
> devo avere una faccia di gomma,
> sorridente e accogliente,
> anche quando ho la tristezza che mi avvolge il cuore.
> ...


devi venire a trovarci più spesso..
mi hai ispirato jesus christ superstar... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YPDXmEsQtQ


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> devi venire a trovarci più spesso..
> mi hai ispirato jesus christ superstar...
> 
> 
> ...




....eh ma daiiii'...... addirittura........
non ho la stoffa........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





saluti


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*dANUT*

Ascolta, la rabbia non sempre è negativa....và gestita,quasi assecondata,non sempre repressa.....!La rabbia mi ha aiutato...in una situazione simile alla tua....vivevo grazie alla rabbia....mi sentivo vivo grazie alla rabbia,combattevo il dolore con la rabbia.....!!Prefersico una rabbia serena ad una sconcertante passività....!!


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta, la rabbia non sempre è negativa....và gestita,quasi assecondata,non sempre repressa.....!La rabbia mi ha aiutato...in una situazione simile alla tua....vivevo grazie alla rabbia....mi sentivo vivo grazie alla rabbia,combattevo il dolore con la rabbia.....!!Prefersico una rabbia serena ad una sconcertante passività....!!


 
La rabbia consapevole sì, quella cieca fa danni.


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

La mia è una rabbbia cieca ormai, nei momenti in cui si mostra farei danni totali su tutto e tutti con un odio che fa quasi paura. Io reprimo la rabbia perchè è come un demone che mi prende e mi fa essere totalmente diverso.
Io devo ritrovare la mia calma, quella che ho perso il 21 marzo 2008 e che mi ha tolto gran parte delle mie possibilità.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (13 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> La mia è una rabbbia cieca ormai, nei momenti in cui si mostra farei danni totali su tutto e tutti con un odio che fa quasi paura. Io reprimo la rabbia perchè è come un demone che mi prende e mi fa essere totalmente diverso.
> Io devo ritrovare la mia calma, quella che ho perso il 21 marzo 2008 e che mi ha tolto gran parte delle mie possibilità.



Anche te' marzo 2008 ???
io pure lo scoprii nel marzo 2008 ....

_Macccheccc'eera un epidemia di corna in quel periodo la'...??
Ma le corna le davano con lo sconto ????
_
Eh  Boia fauss ......


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> _Macccheccc'eera un epidemia di corna in quel periodo la'...??
> Ma le corna le davano con lo sconto ????
> _


C'era il 3x2...dobbiamo trovare quindi il terzo che le ha avute  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Signori e signore, chi è stato cornificato nel mese di marzo 2008 si faccia avanti!


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> C'era il 3x2...dobbiamo trovare quindi il terzo che le ha avute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


presente !


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> presente !



Dai...
son convinto che ce ne altri che possono presenziare per marzo 2008 ....

...marzo 2008... 
...hanno fatto grandi sconti...grandi corna......


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Dai...
> son convinto che ce ne altri che possono presenziare per marzo 2008 ....
> 
> ...marzo 2008...
> ...hanno fatto grandi sconti...grandi corna......


errata corrige : nel 2008 non ero più insieme a lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il mio era marzo 07


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> errata corrige : nel 2008 non ero più insieme a lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.......nnnaggia....
allora non puoi entrare in classifica....

vabbe'...peccato....


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

marzoooo, si chiama marzo 2008, fatevi avanti non siate timidi, in fondo poi possiamo fare le scornate come i cervi con piacere!

Ok, tornando a cose serie, mi rendo conto che oggi parlandone con una mia amica il mio odio è così forte che ho avuto così tanta adrenalina dentro che avrei fatto di tutto, ovviamente appena è passato l'effetto mi sono quasi addormentato. Ma possibile che la rabbia che provo dopo 1 anno è così forte?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> marzoooo, si chiama marzo 2008, fatevi avanti non siate timidi, in fondo poi possiamo fare le scornate come i cervi con piacere!
> 
> Ok, tornando a cose serie, mi rendo conto che oggi parlandone con una mia amica il mio odio è così forte che ho avuto così tanta adrenalina dentro che avrei fatto di tutto, ovviamente appena è passato l'effetto mi sono quasi addormentato. *Ma possibile che la rabbia che provo dopo 1 anno è così forte*?


Possibile sì. Marzo 2008? No, niente corna.


----------



## Old danut (14 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Possibile sì.


Che culo! Ma perchè il primo tradimento lo superai nel giro di poco e invece questo mi perdura come dolore? Non comprendo per davvvero!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Che culo! Ma perchè il primo tradimento lo superai nel giro di poco e invece questo mi perdura come dolore? Non comprendo per davvvero!


 perchè hai bisgono che lei si umili per perdonare e dimenticare?


----------



## Old danut (14 Maggio 2009)

Forse ho bisogno che lei non faccia l'arrogante e che scenda dal piedistallo che non le compete, visto che se lo è creato su di me. Ho bisogno che si umili perchè voglio che provi un minimo di fastidio nel dover accettare una cosa che le da sicuramente fastidio come io ho dovuto accettare il fatto di essere stato tradito da chi mi aveva giurato che non lo avrebbe mai fatto visti i miei trascorsi, voglio che veda con i suoi occhi quello che una sua azione superficiale può creare e che le prossime volte che viene fuori con idee geniali forse è meglio che ci pensi un attimino di più e che smetta di ragionare con le parti basse.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè hai bisgono che lei si umili per perdonare e dimenticare?


Bella domanda, brava


----------



## Old danut (14 Maggio 2009)

Ci eravamo lasciati ed io sentendo che era distrutta per la morte di suo nonno sono andato da lei, lei mi ha sentito devastato dal suo tradimento e se ne è fottuta, lei ha la sua vita normale davanti io ho avuto solo un limbo di sofferenze crescenti ed ora la odio con tutto me stesso.
Personalmente ogni giorno adesso mi vengono attacchi di panico ed io che sono in mezzo alla gente mi metto da parte facendo finta di nulla e intanto me lo faccio passare e se diventa grave scappo a casa. Non posso continuare a vivere così con una vita che pian piano se ne va via da me lasciandomi solo un vuoto e del dolore.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ci eravamo lasciati ed io sentendo che era distrutta per la morte di suo nonno sono andato da lei, lei mi ha sentito devastato dal suo tradimento e se ne è fottuta, lei ha la sua vita normale davanti io ho avuto solo un limbo di sofferenze crescenti ed ora la odio con tutto me stesso.
> *Personalmente ogni giorno adesso mi vengono attacchi di panico ed io che sono in mezzo alla gente mi metto da parte facendo finta di nulla e intanto me lo faccio passare e se diventa grave scappo a casa*. Non posso continuare a vivere così con una vita che pian piano se ne va via da me lasciandomi solo un vuoto e del dolore.


 
Ascolta me. Quando senti che ti viene il panico, fermati, siediti,se possibile chiudi gli occhi e respira profondamente. Cerca di fare il vuoto nella tua mente , pensa a qualcosa di bello. Io penso al mare a me che nuoto e mi passa.
Lei non sei tu. Solo da te stesso puoi attingere la forza per superare questo momento difficile. Non ti perdere nell'odio per lei...Tu sei tu e lei è un'estranea. Vai avanti a piccoli passi, ma sempre avanti.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ci eravamo lasciati ed io sentendo che era distrutta per la morte di suo nonno sono andato da lei, lei mi ha sentito devastato dal suo tradimento e se ne è fottuta, lei ha la sua vita normale davanti io ho avuto solo un limbo di sofferenze crescenti ed ora la odio con tutto me stesso.
> Personalmente ogni giorno adesso mi vengono attacchi di panico ed io che sono in mezzo alla gente mi metto da parte facendo finta di nulla e intanto me lo faccio passare e se diventa grave scappo a casa. Non posso continuare a vivere così con una vita che pian piano se ne va via da me lasciandomi solo un vuoto e del dolore.


se venissi lì e ti prendessi a cazzotti nella pancia, che male sentiresti?

la vita non se ne va, sei tu che non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Old danut (14 Maggio 2009)

A volte vorrei pensare che lei fosse morta, che il funerale il 24 marzo 2008 fosse per lei, da allora ogni rapporto che ho avuto è caduto per la mia completa paranoia, alla fine io non mi fido più, posso vedere un comportamento di una donna che mi ama, posso sentirne le parole ma quella esperienza mi ha detto che nulla conta, che si può dimostrare il proprio amore, che si può dirlo e 7 giorni dopo tradire con tutta la semplicità della azione.
Da allora io sono diventato cattivo, falso, io non riesco mai a dire come sto davvero, sorrido e dico sempre che sto bene e quello mi fa malissimo.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> A volte vorrei pensare che lei fosse morta, che il funerale il 24 marzo 2008 fosse per lei, da allora ogni rapporto che ho avuto è caduto per la mia completa paranoia, alla fine io non mi fido più, posso vedere un comportamento di una donna che mi ama, posso sentirne le parole ma quella esperienza mi ha detto che nulla conta, che si può dimostrare il proprio amore, che si può dirlo e 7 giorni dopo tradire con tutta la semplicità della azione.
> Da allora io sono diventato cattivo, falso, io non riesco mai a dire come sto davvero, sorrido e dico sempre che sto bene e quello mi fa malissimo.


mi ricordi leone73, stesso, identico, rancore.
"tutto il mio male è colpa di quella ******* maledetta che ha osato tradirmi"
col cazzo.
dai a lei le colpe che le spettano, ma non quelle che non le spettano.
tu soffri di traumi irrisolti e incolpi lei di tutto .. ma non va così..
e, lo sai... fino a che non DECIDI di affrontare quello che ti fa male da prima, nessuna donna potrà mai riempire quel vuoto, se non momentaneamente.


----------



## Old danut (15 Maggio 2009)

Anna, il mio rapporto con lei era basato sul fatto di base che non mi tradisse, perchè le avevo detto che per via di varie mie vicende che le avevo spiegato sarebbe stato un disastro.
Per un poco ho provato ad ignorare tutto il casino che avevo, ho provato a farmi una vita ma i miei atteggiamenti modificati precludevano tutto e più mi accorgevo che quello non ero io più mi veniva su la rabbia. Il mio rancore si definisce da un bel "sono profondamente cazzi tuoi" con una insensibilità totale.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Anna, il mio rapporto con lei era basato sul fatto di base che non mi tradisse, perchè le avevo detto che per via di varie mie vicende che le avevo spiegato sarebbe stato un disastro.
> Per un poco ho provato ad ignorare tutto il casino che avevo, ho provato a farmi una vita ma i miei atteggiamenti modificati precludevano tutto e più mi accorgevo che quello non ero io più mi veniva su la rabbia. Il mio rancore si definisce da un bel "sono profondamente cazzi tuoi" con una insensibilità totale.


ma sei tu che la hai scelta.. capisci cosa voglio dire?
lei era così anche prima.. nessuno diventa inaffidabile dall'oggi al domani ma dobbiamo essere noi a voler lasciar perdere gente da poco.. 
il problema è dentro di noi, sai Danut, non fuori. se scegli un piromane come giardiniere non è che puoi piangere se ti incendia il gazebo col tetto di paglia...
siamo noi, io, te, tantissimi altri, che stiamo male perché stiamo male noi e tutto il resto è solo fango in più.
Danut, io ti capisco più di quanto immagini.


----------



## Old danut (15 Maggio 2009)

L'ho scelta io si, ma davvvero da lei non mi aspettavo quello conoscendola. Tipo dalla mia prima ex che mi tradìì me lo aspettai un poco, sapevo quanto contasse per lei il sesso, tanto che mi propose in pasato cose a tre con altre sue amiche e via discorrendo.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> L'ho scelta io si, ma davvvero da lei non mi aspettavo quello conoscendola. Tipo dalla mia prima ex che mi tradìì me lo aspettai un poco, sapevo quanto contasse per lei il sesso, tanto che mi propose in pasato cose a tre con altre sue amiche e via discorrendo.


conoscendola? come fai a dire conoscendola?
non basta una vita per conoscere fino in fondo una persona e tu pensi di conoscerla ancora prima di iniziare una storia?
perché non accetti il fatto che sei tu che speri che ti tradiscano presto, così da non dover aspettare troppo la delusione?
lo sai tu, e lo so anche io.. che le delusioni di adesso non sono che la continuazione di delusioni ancora più forti...
guarda che in fondo io sono come te. leggeremente più forte e basta.


----------



## Old danut (15 Maggio 2009)

Anna, è vero che le delusioni attuali non sono altro che il continuo di una cosa che sta più a monte, è per questo che io cerco nella mia vita una donna capace di comprendermi, ma capisco anche che è altamente difficile.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Anna, il mio rapporto con lei era basato sul fatto di base che non mi tradisse, perchè le avevo detto che per via di varie mie vicende che le avevo spiegato sarebbe stato un disastro.*
> Per un poco ho provato ad ignorare tutto il casino che avevo, ho provato a farmi una vita ma i miei atteggiamenti modificati precludevano tutto e più mi accorgevo che quello non ero io più mi veniva su la rabbia. Il mio rancore si definisce da un bel "sono profondamente cazzi tuoi" con una insensibilità totale.


 
Ciao Danut!

Questo è un caso da manuale: l'inconscio ci serve ciò di cui "piu'" abbiamo bisogno (le cose che ci fanno piu' male ma anche piu' crescere).

E' la classica autoprofezia che si avvera! Lei, con un setup del genere, NON POTEVA NON TRADIRTI!


----------



## Old danut (15 Maggio 2009)

Verena, ma lei con un Setup così non si può che trovare la macchina disfatta!
Vedi ci eravamo conosciuti dopo il primo tradimento e ei mi è stata molto vicino in quel periodo, aveva visto che effetti un tradimento poteva fare su di me. La cosa peggiore è che almeno la prima mi tradìì con uno con cui poi è andata a convivere, questa con uno che manco aveva mai visto prima!
Sembra come una malattia, ogni volta che prendo una strada, anche se buona torno sempre daccapo, anche n ell'arco di mesi rifinisco sempre nella stessa disperazione ed è sempre quella maledetta rabbia che mi ci riporta. Come si fa odiare l'odio?


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Danut*

S ti può esser d'aiuto...ho odiato e son stato odiato per 16 lunghi anni...con un dispendio di energia fisico e mentale non indifferente....moto distrutte,macchine sfregiate,colpi bassi,telefonate,minacce....la sera dovevo guardarmi le spalle quando rientravo a casa...insomma....ti capisco!!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2009)

Pero' non vedi che la colpa non è degli altri! Ma sono problemi TUOI!

Sei tu che devi ritrovare la strada nella selva oscura...!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> S ti può esser d'aiuto...ho odiato e son stato odiato per 16 lunghi anni...con un dispendio di energia fisico e mentale non indifferente....moto distrutte,macchine sfregiate,colpi bassi,telefonate,minacce....la sera dovevo guardarmi le spalle quando rientravo a casa...insomma....ti capisco!!!


ce ne hai messo di tempo a fartela passare, eh...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Efettivamente....però che spettacolo quando ci incontravamo a bordo delle rispettive macchine....duelli rusticani,infrazioni,sgommate,stridio di gomme,provocazioni,distanze di sicurezza non rispettate....strani inseguimenti....ci aspettavamo...ognuno con la sua vita...ma con un conto aperto.....con coinvolgimenti di amici,fidanzati,parenti....famiglie....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Efettivamente....però che spettacolo quando ci incontravamo a bordo delle rispettive macchine....duelli rusticani,infrazioni,sgommate,stridio di gomme,provocazioni,distanze di sicurezza non rispettate....strani inseguimenti....ci aspettavamo...ognuno con la sua vita...ma con un conto aperto.....con coinvolgimenti di amici,fidanzati,parenti....famiglie....!!!


ah, quindi l'odio era reciproco.. ma come mai vi siete lasciati? 
forse lo hai già scritto ma non me lo ricordo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Lei troppo piccola per una storia troppo grande...io troppo coione per capire che era troppo piccola per una storia troppo grande....troppo orgogliosi per ammettere i nostri sentimenti...io avevo 17 anni lei 14.....abbiam litigato fino ai miei 33..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  oi un bel giorno son sceso dalla macchina e dopo averla calmata gli ho chiesto scusa.....e abbiam ricominciato a parlare....anche se io serenamente...lei un pò meno....era chiaro che nonostante i suoi sforzi...provava tutto tranne che indifferenza.....!!é stato gratificante perchè a 17 anni ne uscivo spesso con le ossa rotte....a 33 anni ne è uscita lei un pò malconcia......!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei troppo piccola per una storia troppo grande...io troppo coione per capire che era troppo piccola per una storia troppo grande....troppo orgogliosi per ammettere i nostri sentimenti...io avevo 17 anni lei 14.....abbiam litigato fino ai miei 33.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma ti è passata, passata o se la rivedi senti ancora qualcosa dentro?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Efettivamente....però che spettacolo quando ci incontravamo a bordo delle rispettive macchine....duelli rusticani,infrazioni,sgommate,stridio di gomme,provocazioni,distanze di sicurezza non rispettate....strani inseguimenti....ci aspettavamo...ognuno con la sua vita...ma con un conto aperto.....con coinvolgimenti di amici,fidanzati,parenti....famiglie....!!!


 a me la tua ex garba! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tipa tosta!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

La verità?Mi è passata perchè ho capito che ci saremmo comunque lasciati....mi è passata perchè parlandoci serenamente mi son reso conto che son creciuto molto più io che lei...ma....non mi sarà mai indifferrente...così come io per lei per sua stessa ammissione!!Porterò sempre la cicatrice con il suo nome...la cicatrice più grande....ma con le cicatrici cara Anna prima o poi ci si impara a convivere....magari la incontrero proprio domani...forse non l'incontrerò più....sarà sempre qualcosa di diverso....su quel binario solitario d'altronde aspettavo venisse a prendermi lei.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Asu*

Tipa tosta??Be...fra le tante cose mi ha fatto minacciare...pure da gente finita in galera per tentato omicidio....insomma....più che tostarella!!!Trixie....la conosceva e la temeva non poco....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tipa tosta??Be...fra le tante cose mi ha fatto *minacciare...pure da gente finita in galera per tentato omicidio.*...insomma....più che tostarella!!!Trixie....la conosceva e la temeva non poco....!!


vabbè ma era "tentato"


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Asu.....*

Per fortuna....!!Pensa, lo stesso personaggio...poi diventato mio conoscente...un giorno si è trovato la polizia sotto casa perchè doveva portarselo via....alla domanda del perchè sai cosa rispose?In questo paese di merda non si può menare più neanche tua madre.....!!!Aveva mandato in ospedale la madre...la prognosi era superiore a 40 giorni per cui si procede d'ufficio....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna....!!Pensa, lo stesso personaggio...poi diventato mio conoscente...un giorno si è trovato la polizia sotto casa perchè doveva portarselo via....alla domanda del perchè sai cosa rispose?In questo paese di merda non si può menare più neanche tua madre.....!!!Aveva mandato in ospedale la madre...la prognosi era superiore a 40 giorni per cui si procede d'ufficio....!!


che gran pezzo di merda!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*.........*

Una volta uscito......ha tentato di uccidere due marocchino...poi ho perso le tracce.....!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*.....*

Certamente!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?Mi è passata perchè ho capito che ci saremmo comunque lasciati....mi è passata perchè parlandoci serenamente mi son reso conto che son creciuto molto più io che lei...ma....non mi sarà mai indifferrente...così come io per lei per sua stessa ammissione!!Porterò sempre la cicatrice con il suo nome...la cicatrice più grande....ma con le cicatrici cara Anna prima o poi ci si impara a convivere....magari la incontrero proprio domani...forse non l'incontrerò più....sarà sempre qualcosa di diverso*....su quel binario solitario d'altronde aspettavo venisse a prendermi lei.....!!*!


è una vita che aspetto. non è successo e non succederà mai più.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una volta uscito......ha tentato di uccidere due marocchino...poi ho perso le tracce.....!!


e sì, cosa ne sai tu di cosa gli avevano fatto i due marocchini?


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Anna a*

Infatti....se fosse per lei...stavo ancora su quel binario....!!Anna che devo dirti?Non è possibile dare una spiegazione a tutto....a volte l'amore scivola così...apparentemente senza un perchè....ma è un gran peccato!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Lavargli semplicemente il vetro della macchina!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lavargli semplicemente il vetro della macchina!!!


azz.. pensavo a situazioni pregresse...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Ti assicuro....che era un personaggio pericoloso...mi salvai perchè all'epoca ritenevano pericoloso anche me.....!!!


----------



## Old danut (15 Maggio 2009)

Oggi sono giunto alla soluzione che devo trovare un modo per sfogare questa rabbia, definita come l'alien dentro di me. Devo trovare qualcosa per cui forza, cattiveria e dolore possano essere strumenti di avanzamento, se no continuerò a trattenere dentro di me questa forza in overcharge. Qualche idea???


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oggi sono giunto alla soluzione che devo trovare un modo per sfogare questa rabbia, definita come l'alien dentro di me. Devo trovare qualcosa per cui forza, cattiveria e dolore possano essere strumenti di avanzamento, se no continuerò a trattenere dentro di me questa forza in overcharge. Qualche idea???


hai mai provato a fare rebirthing?
a me ha fatto benissimo. la prima volta ho buttato fuori tanta di quella rabbia e dolore che...
solo, devi essere tu a volere stare meglio!!!!

http://www.rebirthing-milano.it/


----------



## Old danut (15 Maggio 2009)

Potrebbe essere interessante!!! Io sto cercando di imboccare tutte le vie possibili per poter stare bene e mi sono reso conto che io NON VOGLIO medicinali, sono solo una possibile pausa da quello che in realtà sono.
Se io ho quella mia rabbia dentro ci sarà uno scopo reale, ci sarà un motivo e devo anche imparare in futuro a convivere con questo alien che può essere orribile.
In passato riuscivo a veicolare la mia rabbia nelle cose da fare, tanto che tanto più mi veniva tanto più studiavo o lavoravo, instancabilmente, adesso devo capire dove si è rotto questo meccanismo e forse la strada che mi hai consigliato tu potrebbe farmi tornare a livelli di guardia accettabile.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai mai provato a fare rebirthing?
> a me ha fatto benissimo. la prima volta ho buttato fuori tanta di quella rabbia e dolore che...
> solo, devi essere tu a volere stare meglio!!!!
> 
> http://www.rebirthing-milano.it/


 
scusa, ma non è una contraddizione? La Bruxa no, il rebirthing si?!


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi ricordi leone73, stesso, identico, rancore.
> "tutto il mio male è colpa di quella ******* maledetta che ha osato tradirmi"
> col cazzo.
> dai a lei le colpe che le spettano, ma non quelle che non le spettano.
> ...


----------



## Old danut (16 Maggio 2009)

Prendo questi farmaci, dovrebbero riequlibrarmi ed invece...sto sempre peggio.
la mia psicoterapeuta è contraria all'uso di quei farmaci, tutti sono convinti che mi servano per ripigliare equilibrio per poi andare a lavorare e non pensarci più, peccato che so che così non sarà e mi butterò anni dietro a me per le idee di altri che non riesco più a contrastare. Mi sono stressato che tutti sappiano cosa sia bene per me e non capiscano che la natura del mio io è sempre stata non equlibrata se non al massimo da una mia massimo forza di volontà, che ho sempre vissuto sensazioni o deboli o forti che siano ed ho amato o odiato persone senza provare mai indifferenza, cavoli come si può sperare di dare equlibrio a me quando la mia forza proveniva dall'eccesso?
Mi arrabbio sempre di più sul quanto non vengo compreso qua da me, ho sempre tenuto la mia rabbia in catene, l'ho sempre usata come forza ed ora che le catene sono rotte non so come imbrigliare quella tremenda forza se non riversarla su me stesso, ho sempre avuto pieno rispetto per gli altri e non posso far pagare agli altri quello che io sono.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Prendo questi farmaci, dovrebbero riequlibrarmi ed invece...sto sempre peggio.


scusa ma i farmaci chi te li ha dati ?


----------



## Old danut (16 Maggio 2009)

Sono andato da uno psichiatra sotto forte spinta del mio migliore amico che è convinto che sia la scelta migliore per me, solo che prendendo questa strada dovrò abbandonare quella che è la mia di strada e per me sarebbe un totale insuccesso, inconcepibile per me.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono andato da uno psichiatra sotto forte spinta del mio migliore amico che è convinto che sia la scelta migliore per me, solo che prendendo questa strada dovrò abbandonare quella che è la mia di strada e per me sarebbe un totale insuccesso, inconcepibile per me.


Psichiatri , psicoterapeuti e psicologi lavorano in maniera molto differente . Potresti provare a scalare i farmarci se la tua psico crede che tu possa farlo .
In che senso dovresti abbandonare la tua strada ?


----------



## MK (16 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sono andato da uno psichiatra sotto forte spinta del mio migliore amico che è convinto che sia la scelta migliore per me, solo che prendendo questa strada dovrò abbandonare quella che è la mia di strada e per me sarebbe un totale insuccesso, inconcepibile per me.


La tua psicologa sa dei farmaci? Se non noti miglioramenti io butterei tutto...


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La tua psicologa sa dei farmaci? Se non noti miglioramenti io butterei tutto...


Non può buttarli così , dovrebbe scalarli ma comunque dietro consiglio medico . Il fai da te degli psicofarmaci è rischiosissimo .


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, ma non è una contraddizione? La Bruxa no, il rebirthing si?!


Verena, hai mai fatto rebirthing?
ti assicuro che non c'è niente di magico. ci sei solo tu e il tuo respiro.


----------



## Old danut (16 Maggio 2009)

la mia psicologa sa dei farmaci ed è contraria, persino lei ha detto che dovrei parlare con la persona che mi ha cagionato il problema, solo che non so come forzare la volontà di una persona se non con la violenza, cosa che io utilizzo solo come ultima arma quando non mi è rimasto nulla.
Legato da 1 anno in cui tutti mi dicevano che fare e cosa non dovevo fare, scoprendo che quello che non dovevo fare era in assurdo la strada giusta per me, ma sapete com'è, giorno dopo giorno che ti convincono che è tutto sbagliato si inizia ad avere dubbi!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (16 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> la mia psicologa sa dei farmaci ed è contraria, persino lei ha detto che dovrei parlare con la persona che mi ha cagionato il problema, solo che non so come forzare la volontà di una persona se non con la violenza, cosa che io utilizzo solo come ultima arma quando non mi è rimasto nulla.
> Legato da 1 anno in cui tutti mi dicevano che fare e cosa non dovevo fare, scoprendo che quello che non dovevo fare era in assurdo la strada giusta per me, ma sapete com'è, giorno dopo giorno che ti convincono che è tutto sbagliato si inizia ad avere dubbi!


I tuoi messaggi mi fanno venire in mente una parola, solo una, "vento" il vento dell'anima, quello che ti scuote, che ti impedisce di reagire e di parlare. Adesso devi "farti canna" la piena del fiume passerà. Ti senti ferito, e l'unica reazione che hai è ritirarti dal mondo e dalle relazioni ma, l'amore e la vita istantaneamente, un giorno di richiameranno a se. Potrebbe anche essere un dolore, ma comunque una scossa un qualcosa ricomincerà a farti vivere, so che sembra incredibile ma è proprio così. Un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old amarax (17 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere interessante!!! Io sto cercando di imboccare tutte le vie possibili per poter stare bene e mi sono reso conto che io NON VOGLIO medicinali, sono solo una possibile pausa da quello che in realtà sono.
> Se io ho quella mia rabbia dentro ci sarà uno scopo reale, ci sarà un motivo e devo anche imparare in futuro a convivere con questo alien che può essere orribile.
> In passato riuscivo a veicolare la mia rabbia nelle cose da fare, tanto che tanto più mi veniva tanto più studiavo o lavoravo, instancabilmente, adesso devo capire dove si è rotto questo meccanismo e forse la strada che mi hai consigliato tu potrebbe farmi tornare a livelli di guardia accettabile.


Io ti darei da pensare su due cose:1. Lei non sei tu. Siete due persone che hanno vissuto un periodo insieme,ognuno con emozioni belle per se stesso.2. Lei aveva giurato di non tradirti e lo ha fatto. Bugiarda, non merita niente da te se non indifferenza.Non puoi permettere a nessuno di farti male,soprattutto a lei che non merita il tuo dolore.E poi ti chiedo:cosa ti farebbe stare peggio?se lei avesse...cosa?


----------



## Old danut (17 Maggio 2009)

Ho provato di tutto pur di non pensare a questo, ho provato a fare le stesse identiche cose che feci qquando fui tradito la prima volta, ma nulla è servito, il dolore di un tradimento così gratuito con la cattiveria della persona che mi reputa colpevole di averla presa male per me è ecccessivo. Ho provato a non pensarci per dei mesi, il risultato fu orribile, se non ci pensa il mio pensiero cosciente ci pensa l'inconoscio e mi ritrovo sempre con una condizione assurda, cioè non sono me stesso, sono aggressivo in maniera eccessiva, quasi pericolosa.
Non per dire ci sono momenti della mia vita in cui mi trattengo a stento dal penstare una persona solo perchè mi ha contraddetto e questo non sono io ed in assurdo i farmaci che srto prendendo mi rendono sempre più difficile controllare il dolore che mi porta ad essere così, una furia ed inizio a temere cosa io possa fare.
Ama, io personalmente vorrei non averla mai conosciuta quella persona, ha avvelenato tutti i miei ricordi con lei, le emozioni che reputavo belle sono eccezionalmente schifose adesso, sono viscide e senza alcun senso visto quello che dopo ha fatto, personalmente avrei preferito che lei morisse.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Maggio 2009)

mi spiace leggerti così. Devi assolutamente venirne fuori ed incanalare questa rabbia che ti fa desiderare cose terribili. La promessa che ti ha fatto per lei non aveva il valore che aveva per te. Meno male che non l'hai sposata una donna così. Pensa che io la promessa l'ho avuta sull'altare. Non per questo desidero la morte,anzi il contrario,voglio godano ottima salute. I farmaci che prendi li ho usati anch'io. Sono ottimi,servono a tutti quelli che vivono un momento difficile. Fallo per te.Dimentica tutto


----------



## Old sperella (17 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> la mia psicologa sa dei farmaci ed è contraria, persino lei ha detto che dovrei parlare con la persona che mi ha cagionato il problema, solo che non so come forzare la volontà di una persona se non con la violenza, cosa che io utilizzo solo come ultima arma quando non mi è rimasto nulla.
> Legato da 1 anno in cui tutti mi dicevano che fare e cosa non dovevo fare, scoprendo che quello che non dovevo fare era in assurdo la strada giusta per me, ma sapete com'è, giorno dopo giorno che ti convincono che è tutto sbagliato si inizia ad avere dubbi!


La tua psico ti invita a fare ciò che senti , ed è una cosa giusta che ti aiuterebbe a comprendere molte cose e sopratutto ad elaborare il tutto .
Visto che non hai modo di parlarle , potresti scriverle una lettera , non è necessario che tu gliela mandi , ma ti aiuterebbe a sfogarti e capire perchè stai così male .


----------



## Old danut (18 Maggio 2009)

Mi ednto incasinato, da una parte il mio profondo dolore e dalll'altro l'aver conosciiuto una ragazza che per la prima voolta dal fattaccio mi ha fatto provare qualcosa di piacevole, non di falso, ma profondo interesse, mi confonde un poco la coesistenza di questo dolore e la voglia di invitare questa ragazza fuori con me, cosa che so ci starebbe pure visto che in una giornata nonostante chi c'era mi è stata incollata! Che sia l'inizio di una svolta per la mia vita? Per un equilibrio ritrovato?


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mi ednto incasinato, da una parte il mio profondo dolore e dalll'altro l'aver conosciiuto una ragazza che per la prima voolta dal fattaccio mi ha fatto provare qualcosa di piacevole, non di falso, ma profondo interesse, mi confonde un poco la coesistenza di questo dolore e la voglia di invitare questa ragazza fuori con me, cosa che so ci starebbe pure visto che in una giornata nonostante chi c'era mi è stata incollata! Che sia l'inizio di una svolta per la mia vita? Per un equilibrio ritrovato?


Le persone non possono darci l'equilibrio che non abbiamo.
Ma se lei fosse la spinta per prendere le cose in mano, mollare gli psicofarmaci (sotto controllo medico!!), continuare la psicoterapia, riprendere a lavorare e scirvere una bella lettera alla ex, in modo da 'parlarci' e liberarti... ben venga!


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le persone non possono darci l'equilibrio che non abbiamo.
> Ma se lei fosse la spinta per prendere le cose in mano, mollare gli psicofarmaci (sotto controllo medico!!), continuare la psicoterapia, riprendere a lavorare e scirvere una bella lettera alla ex, in modo da 'parlarci' e liberarti... ben venga!


Concordo .
Stai tranquillo e vivi , un pò d'aria pulita non può farti che bene ! Ma continua a risolvere tutti i nodi per stare sempre meglio ;-)


----------



## Old danut (18 Maggio 2009)

Il mio problema che il tradimento mi ha fatto chiudere in me stesso, diventare taciuturno e di poca compagnia, invece ieri come per miracolo sono stato me stesso come non lo ero da tempo, chiaccheravo, riuscivo a dire battute simpatiche e passavo come sempre ho fatto io da un argomento all'altro con disinvoltura. Io quando mi chiudo in me stesso ho bisogno di una persona che mi faccia uscire da  quel mio isolamento, che nonostante l'apparenza silente capisca che ci sia qualcosa di particolare in me e allora ritorno me stesso.
Ho avuto altre due ragazze con cui non riiuscivo a comunicare, con questa invece comunico perfettamente ed è qualcosa che avevo perso da molto.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il mio problema che il tradimento mi ha fatto chiudere in me stesso, diventare taciuturno e di poca compagnia, invece ieri come per miracolo sono stato me stesso come non lo ero da tempo, chiaccheravo, riuscivo a dire battute simpatiche e passavo come sempre ho fatto io da un argomento all'altro con disinvoltura. Io quando mi chiudo in me stesso ho bisogno di una persona che mi faccia uscire da quel mio isolamento, che nonostante l'apparenza silente capisca che ci sia qualcosa di particolare in me e allora ritorno me stesso.
> Ho avuto altre due ragazze con cui non riiuscivo a comunicare, con questa invece comunico perfettamente ed è qualcosa che avevo perso da molto.


 ripeto: bene!!!
Però non vuol dire che sia tutto risolto!!
FOrse anche l'altra volta (dopo il primo tradimento) hai creduto che l'altra ti risolvesse i problemi semplicemente esistendo. Dato che non è così, perchè non tiri fuori la rabbia? Prova a scrivere, insisto, perchè la scrittura è liberatoria in un modo pazzesco!! E prova a fare piccoli passetti, con la tua psico, sul tuo percorso: lavoro, relazioni... piano piano tira fuori e non nascondere tutto sotto!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Verena, hai mai fatto rebirthing?
> ti assicuro che non c'è niente di magico. ci sei solo tu e il tuo respiro.


 
non l'ho mai fatto MA non comprendo dalle tue parole - conoscendo persone che lo fanno e che sono ANCHE cartomanti e astrologi - che differenza di impostazione ci sia!

Il Rebirthing è figo e la Bruxa ignoranza? Non so, spiegami, perché francamente - a naso - mi fido piu' della Bruxa, che è quantomeno una tradizione "nostra" vecchia di millenni!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2009)

Anna, preciso: cartomanzia e Astrologia non sono MAGIA, sono applicazioni antichissime di arti che all'epoca tenevano il posto di quella che è oggi (ma in modo molto MENO efficace...) la psicanalisi....!


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna, preciso: cartomanzia e Astrologia non sono MAGIA, sono applicazioni antichissime di arti che all'epoca tenevano il posto di quella che è oggi (ma in modo molto MENO efficace...) la psicanalisi....!


Verena, dai... il rebirthing è una cosa seria. per favore, eh.


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le persone non possono darci l'equilibrio che non abbiamo.


Quoto, anche se l'affetto sincero degli amici può fare tanto comunque.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



MK ha detto:


> Quoto, anche se l'affetto sincero degli amici può fare tanto comunque.


Vero.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Verena, dai... il rebirthing è una cosa seria. per favore, eh.


 
mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, ma all'incontrario 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa, ma non vedi la contraddizione?

Tradizioni millenarie comuni a Occidente, Oriente e nuovo mondo (l'astrologia dei pellerossi è del tutto congruente con quella orientale e occidentale): spazzatura.

Sciocchezza new age inventate l'altro ieri, scienza??!


----------



## Old danut (19 Maggio 2009)

Ok la ragazza è pienamente interessata alla mia persona, esce volentierissimo con me...e la cosa non può che farmi piacere, finalmente dopo tanti bocconi amari una ragazza con cui posso parlare liberamente senza dovermi limitare troppo!Del resto la psicologa continuerò a frequentarla, gli psicofarmaci li smetterò visto che non mi portano a nulla di buono.
Però mi rimane sempre tanta amarezza per un tradimento gratuito che fu e che comunque mi ha ferito assai.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, ma all'incontrario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho parlato di scienza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




perché tiri fuori i pellerossa e non anche gli incas e tutto il mondo precolombiano, a 'sto punto?
so bene che le loro erano culture millenarie e piene di sapere, ma non paragonarmi i loro studi astronomici con astrologhe di dubbia morale.
il rebirthing fa bene e non è un'arte magica. almeno questo mi consenti di dirlo?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok la ragazza è pienamente interessata alla mia persona, esce volentierissimo con me...e la cosa non può che farmi piacere, finalmente dopo tanti bocconi amari una ragazza con cui posso parlare liberamente senza dovermi limitare troppo!Del resto la psicologa continuerò a frequentarla, gli psicofarmaci li smetterò visto che non mi portano a nulla di buono.
> Però mi rimane sempre tanta amarezza per un tradimento gratuito che fu e che comunque mi ha ferito assai.


cosa, cosa?
cos'è questa novità insperata?
con lei stai bene?
yuppi che bella notizia, danut.


----------



## Old danut (19 Maggio 2009)

Bhe Anna, era una ragazza che avevo visto l'anno scorso e che ho rivisto questa domenica. Abbiamo avuto modo di parlare moltissimo, o meglio lei mi è stata vicina tutto il tempo ed abbiamo scoperto di avere molti interessi in comune e moltissime vedute similissime, cosa che da molto tempo non vedevo in una ragazza.
Ama anche lei la buona cucina, e sapendo che io adoro cucinare ne è rimasta sbalordita, adora mangiare cose tipiche dei posti che visita, come me e tutti e due adoriamo il cinema e leggere, abbiamo entrambi persino letto la science fiction degli anni '50 e '60!!!
Ogni parola che  uno diceva all'altro era una scoperta sempre nuova, tanto che domani usciamo insieme!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bhe Anna, era una ragazza che avevo visto l'anno scorso e che ho rivisto questa domenica. Abbiamo avuto modo di parlare moltissimo, o meglio lei mi è stata vicina tutto il tempo ed abbiamo scoperto di avere molti interessi in comune e moltissime vedute similissime, cosa che da molto tempo non vedevo in una ragazza.
> Ama anche lei la buona cucina, e sapendo che io adoro cucinare ne è rimasta sbalordita, adora mangiare cose tipiche dei posti che visita, come me e tutti e due adoriamo il cinema e leggere, abbiamo entrambi persino letto la science fiction degli anni '50 e '60!!!
> Ogni parola che uno diceva all'altro era una scoperta sempre nuova, tanto che domani usciamo insieme!


sì, ma non aspettare un altro anno per rivederla, eh...


----------



## Old danut (20 Maggio 2009)

ho 10 giorni in toto, dopo parte per lavorare per 4 mesi all'estero! Devo darmi da fare no???


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ho 10 giorni in toto, dopo parte per lavorare per 4 mesi all'estero! *Devo darmi da fare no??*?


fila a darti da fare...


----------



## Old amarax (20 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Bhe Anna, era una ragazza che avevo visto l'anno scorso e che ho rivisto questa domenica. Abbiamo avuto modo di parlare moltissimo, o meglio lei mi è stata vicina tutto il tempo ed abbiamo scoperto di avere molti interessi in comune e moltissime vedute similissime, cosa che da molto tempo non vedevo in una ragazza.
> Ama anche lei la buona cucina, e sapendo che io adoro cucinare ne è rimasta sbalordita, adora mangiare cose tipiche dei posti che visita, come me e tutti e due adoriamo il cinema e leggere, abbiamo entrambi persino letto la science fiction degli anni '50 e '60!!!
> Ogni parola che uno diceva all'altro era una scoperta sempre nuova, tanto che domani usciamo insieme!





danut ha detto:


> ho 10 giorni in toto, dopo parte per lavorare per 4 mesi all'estero! Devo darmi da fare no???








 fatti bello e....VAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Old danut (21 Maggio 2009)

Serata alquanto bella, decisamente mi sa che ripeteremo! Inizio davvvero a pensare di interessarle, troppe cose in comune e solo una tristezza, che il 1 Giugno partirà per lavorare tutta l'estate. Ma suvvia, si vive anche lontani no?

Però lei mi trova particolarmente piacevole ed ammetto che anche io provo qquesta identica sensazione nei suoi riguardi, ma mo vedremo come giostrarci, mi sa che per la nostra notoria mancanza di soldi ci toccherà fare delle belle e lunghe passeggiate!!! =)


----------



## Old amarax (21 Maggio 2009)

Bene bene avere qualcuno che senti affine a pelle è una cosa splendida...


----------



## Old danut (21 Maggio 2009)

Ebbene, giornata a Ravenna a vederci una bella mostra come oltretutto piace a me!!! Non posso crederci, è la prima volta che posso esprimere le mie passioni al 100% senza sentirmi una specie di ingegnere alieno.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ebbene, giornata a Ravenna a vederci una bella mostra come oltretutto piace a me!!! Non posso crederci, è la prima volta che posso esprimere le mie passioni al 100% senza sentirmi una specie di ingegnere alieno.


la hai almeno baciata spero..


----------



## Old danut (21 Maggio 2009)

Ehmmmm, purtroppo c'erano altri a fine serata...purtroppo non era il caso se non volevamo guardoni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma stasera mi rifarò, tanto non sono troppo timido io


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ehmmmm, purtroppo c'erano altri a fine serata...purtroppo non era il caso se non volevamo guardoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e lei è timida?


----------



## Old danut (21 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e lei è timida?


Lei è abbastanza timida, ma con gli altri, con me invece si fa avanti in moltissime cose e questo mi fa piacere assai!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lei è abbastanza timida, ma con gli altri, con me invece si fa avanti in moltissime cose e questo mi fa piacere assai!


ti leggo tutto bello frizzantino, caro Danut e son proprio contenta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps: se stasera non la baci domani ti chiamo a rapporto


----------



## lorelai (21 Maggio 2009)

Caro Danut, com'è cambiato il tono di ciò che scrivi rispetto a pochi giorni fa...
Spero anch'io di trovare una bella persona, prima o poi - con i miei stessi interessi (che, a quel che vedo, sono anche i tuoi!) ma anche capace di provare sentimenti autentici.

Sono contenta per te!


----------



## Old danut (22 Maggio 2009)

Niente rapporto  caporal Anna! Missione compiuta! Oddio detta così è orribile.
Comunque si ci siamo baciati ed è stata una cosa bella per davvero!


----------



## Old amarax (22 Maggio 2009)

sono contenta dan, davvero


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Niente rapporto caporal Anna! Missione compiuta! Oddio detta così è orribile.
> Comunque si ci siamo baciati ed è stata una cosa bella per davvero!


----------



## Old danut (23 Maggio 2009)

Ho scoperto di piacerle da Ottobre! Ma accidenti a me che potevo vivermi già in passato una storia bella ed invece mi sono chiuso in casa ed ho avuto rapporti imposibili con donne improbabili! Noto di piacerle in tutto, sia mentalmente che fisicamente, cosa quest'ultima che mi spiego poco visto il mio aspetto decisamente troppo nordico.


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> cosa quest'ultima che mi spiego poco visto il mio aspetto decisamente troppo nordico.


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Grazie a M. io finalmente ho ritrovato la mia calma, quella serenità che il tradimento mi aveva disrtrutto, ora posso ricominciare a vivere, ma mi accorgo che adesso la frustrazione per il tradimento si è trasformata in odio inverecondo verso chi mi ha tradito, io adesso posso dire con sicurezza che nella mia vita posso provare sia amore che odio e non mi vergogno di dirlo.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grazie a M. io finalmente ho ritrovato la mia calma, quella serenità che il tradimento mi aveva disrtrutto, ora posso ricominciare a vivere, ma mi accorgo che adesso la frustrazione per il tradimento si è trasformata in odio inverecondo verso chi mi ha tradito, io adesso posso dire con sicurezza che nella mia vita posso provare sia amore che odio e non mi vergogno di dirlo.


insomma ci hai fatto l'amore e adesso ti senti rilassato... abbiamo capito.


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> insomma ci hai fatto l'amore e adesso ti senti rilassato... abbiamo capito.


Magari!!! Nella mia vita nella prima settimana capitava sempre! Questa volta sto prendendo le cose con una calma unica, mi godo ogni momento con lei, ogni bacio e questo mi fa stare bene, poi quando sarà sarà! In effetti l'iddea solo mi fa stare in ansia!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Magari!!! Nella mia vita nella prima settimana capitava sempre! Questa volta sto prendendo le cose con una calma unica, mi godo ogni momento con lei, ogni bacio e questo mi fa stare bene, poi quando sarà sarà! *In effetti l'iddea solo mi fa stare in ansia*!


come mai?


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Maggio 2009)

fate all'amore ....non l'amore


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2009)

*Alexantro*

Fatevi un bel solitario....che è meno dispendioso,e risolve l'ansia da prestazione!!!


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come mai?


Mi mette sempre ansia con una ragazza per cui provo sentimenti veri! Per me è sempre stato così, decisamente questa volta non solo sono nervoso, ma l'idea solo mi spaventa!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatevi un bel solitario....che è meno dispendioso,e risolve l'ansia da prestazione!!!


ma che consigli gli dai, scusa?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mi mette sempre ansia con una ragazza per cui provo sentimenti veri! Per me è sempre stato così, decisamente questa volta non solo sono nervoso, ma l'idea solo mi spaventa!


bon, ma è normale...
poi, siccome hai tutto apposto, vedrai che in quel momento...  se lei è ok...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Tu sei donna e non puoi capire.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !Un bel solitario prima..ti aiuta a far decrescere l'ansia....!!!Annarella ma ti devo dire proprio tutto io?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei donna e non puoi capire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Fidati....l'autoerotismo è una manna dal cielo...!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Fatevi un bel solitario....che è meno dispendioso,e risolve l'ansia da prestazione!!!


Ma soprattutto non fa male all'altro e non da sensi di colpa.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2009)

*Rock*

Grazie dell'appoggio....d'altronde quando scrivo,scrivo solo cose giuste!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie dell'appoggio....d'altronde quando scrivo,scrivo solo cose giuste!!!


Non ho amici - anche   quelli che hanno una vita sessuale molto frenetica - che non ammetta di avere un gran bisogno di masturbarsi. E' uno dei pochi spazi che ci restano ....


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Da solo no!  Cioè già con l'ansia che mi becca la poveretta quando capiterà si piglierà una delle migliori performance della mia vita con forse mio infarto...se penso anche a quello altro che infarto, mi compro la tomba per direttissima!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Da solo no! Cioè già con l'ansia che mi becca la poveretta quando capiterà si piglierà una delle migliori performance della mia vita con forse mio infarto...se penso anche a quello altro che infarto, mi compro la tomba per direttissima!!!!


esagerato...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2009)

*Rock*

Guarda sfondi una porta aperta....son un grndissimo Cultore della Zaganella....non sarei io semza la mia Zaganella quotidiana.....!Sapevo che eri un tipo in gamba rock...oggi ne son più consapevole!!


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Ecco, io ne faccio a meno da parecchio tempo! Poi c'è il pproblema secondario, io non sono enorme, ma a dire il vero sono bello tosto per la mia altezza, lei invece è esile esile, cos' tanto da farmi venire paura di spezzarla quando l'abbraccio, figuriamoci in altre cose!!!!
Ok, se va tutto bene capiterà quando tornerà dal lavoro in Grecia, quindi o 4 mesi e passa di tempo per calmarmi.


----------



## Old amarax (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ecco, io ne faccio a meno da parecchio tempo! Poi c'è il pproblema secondario, io non sono enorme, ma a dire il vero sono bello tosto per la mia altezza, lei invece è esile esile, cos' tanto da farmi venire paura di spezzarla quando l'abbraccio, figuriamoci in altre cose!!!!
> Ok, se va tutto bene capiterà *quando tornerà dal lavoro in Grecia*, quindi o 4 mesi e passa di tempo per calmarmi.


La grecia è splendida. Falle mangiare:
lugumades
polpi arrostiti
insalata greca
tzaziki 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io amo la Grecia...
Poi...Eros farà il resto


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ecco, io ne faccio a meno da parecchio tempo! Poi c'è il pproblema secondario, io non sono enorme, ma a dire il vero sono bello tosto per la mia altezza, lei invece è esile esile, cos' tanto da farmi venire paura di spezzarla quando l'abbraccio, figuriamoci in altre cose!!!!
> Ok, se va tutto bene capiterà quando tornerà dal lavoro in Grecia, *quindi o 4 mesi e passa di tempo per calmarmi*.


perché non vai in grecia con lei così i tempi si accorciano?


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2009)

*.........*

Anche i sulaki.....!!!Adoro la grecia...anche se non ho un bel ricordo della persona con cui ci son stato...!!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grazie a M. io finalmente ho ritrovato la mia calma, quella serenità che il tradimento mi aveva disrtrutto, ora posso ricominciare a vivere, ma mi accorgo che adesso la frustrazione per il tradimento si è trasformata in odio inverecondo verso chi mi ha tradito, io adesso posso dire con sicurezza che nella mia vita posso provare sia amore che odio e non mi vergogno di dirlo.


 danu, non fraintendermi, mi fa piacere, ma.... 
come l'altra volta hai solo seppellito tutto sotto la sabbia e poi è tornato più forte di prima!!! 
Rischi grosso.. non è tutto risolto, non fingere che sia così!!! 
L'altra sarà o meno una buona compagna, ma tu sei una persona autonoma e dovresti superare rabbia, odio e dolore per conto tuo senza smettere credendo che l'antidolorifico guarisca davvero la malattia... mi spiego?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



amarax ha detto:


> La grecia è splendida. Falle mangiare:
> lugumades
> polpi arrostiti
> insalata greca
> ...


L'unico neo è che ad agosto ci trovi mezza città in cui vivi ....


----------



## Old amarax (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'unico neo è che ad agosto ci trovi mezza città in cui vivi ....


 
Dipende da dove vai...vediamo se ho allegato i file giusti...

sì! la prima è Santorini, la seconda Creta loc Elafonissi...


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

In grecia? Purtroppo lei andrà a lavorare in un villaggio turistico, per la precisione poi in aereoporto con un numero di ore minimo di 12 ore per giorno...diciamo che andare da lei sarebbe comunque sinonimo di stare solo!!! Però ci faccio un pensierino per farle una sorpresa.


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Ok, aggiungo una cosa, quei maledetti farmacii che non posso smettere così in giornata danno problemi nella sfera sessuale non da poco, capisco per chi è veloce come Superman, ma per chi non lo è di natura succede un totale disastro. che le dico dopo 3 ore?? Cara, chei hai finito il maglione di lana???


----------



## Old amarax (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok, aggiungo una cosa, quei maledetti farmacii che non posso smettere così in giornata danno problemi nella sfera sessuale non da poco, capisco per chi è veloce come Superman, ma per chi non lo è di natura succede un totale disastro. *che le dico dopo 3 ore?? Cara, chei hai finito il maglione di lana??*?


 
Piccolo hai ragione...anche a me creavano problema  e non sono maschio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Vabbè puoi scegliere se  dirle che li stai prendendo o chiedere al medico come sospenderli. Per la verità credo che ancora per un pò ti farebbero bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok, aggiungo una cosa, quei maledetti farmacii che non posso smettere così in giornata danno problemi nella sfera sessuale non da poco, capisco per chi è veloce come Superman, ma per chi non lo è di natura succede un totale disastro. che le dico dopo 3 ore?? Cara, chei hai finito il maglione di lana???


danut, non sei diabetico e i farmaci che prendi servono solo a tenerti calmo ma non a vivere. prova un attimo a pensare di non trovarli più...cosa è più importante: la pastiglia o il fatto che tu anche senza pastiglia puoi vivere bene?


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Penso di tirare avanti fino a lunedì che lei partirà e poi per 4  mesi non ho problemi in questo campo, poi lei è una ragazza davvero molto seria e romantica, basta avere solo tempo ed io grazie a questo problemino ne ho di tempo! Potrà sembrare stupido ma per una ragazza che è così affine a me, che ha capito pienamente il mio carattere complesso (o meglio le basi del mio carattere complesso) vorrei solo fare cose stupende.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Piccolo hai ragione...anche a me creavano problema e non sono maschio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ama, non dirmi che prendi pastiglie per colpa dello stronzo... mi viene una rabbia che non sai..


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> danut, non sei diabetico e i farmaci che prendi servono solo a tenerti calmo ma non a vivere. prova un attimo a pensare di non trovarli più...cosa è più importante: la pastiglia o il fatto che tu anche senza pastiglia puoi vivere bene?


Io sena quella maledetta pastiglia posso vivere più che bene, anzi mi elimino forse una parte di problemi che inziano a venirmi, in un certo senso mi stanno un poco bloccando quello che io sono in una sfera che comunque fa parte di me. Però ogni volta che ne parlo con chi mi consiglia mi dice che sono uno stupido a pensare che io stia bene e che devo continuare.
Purtroppo io mi sono accorto decisamente di essermi innamorato di questa ragazza, cosa che non capita dal 2005 a me.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Penso di tirare avanti fino a lunedì che lei partirà e poi per 4 mesi non ho problemi in questo campo, poi lei è una ragazza davvero molto seria e romantica, basta avere solo tempo ed io grazie a questo problemino ne ho di tempo! Potrà sembrare stupido ma per una ragazza che è così affine a me, che ha capito pienamente il mio carattere complesso (o meglio le basi del mio carattere complesso) vorrei solo fare cose stupende.


sì, ok... ma nel frattempo non rimandare il discorso pastiglie!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sena quella maledetta pastiglia posso vivere più che bene, anzi mi elimino forse una parte di problemi che inziano a venirmi, in un certo senso mi stanno un poco bloccando quello che io sono in una sfera che comunque fa parte di me. Però ogni volta che ne parlo con chi mi consiglia mi dice che sono uno stupido a pensare che io stia bene e che devo continuare.
> Purtroppo io mi sono accorto decisamente di essermi innamorato di questa ragazza, cosa che non capita dal 2005 a me.


Danut, parla con il tuo medico e digli come stai adesso.


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

Ok, leggo prorprio ora sul foglietto...."diminuzione degli impulsi sessuali"...a me sono arrivati sotto zero!!! ma porca miseria, per un uomo diventa difficile pensarsi normale così
Anna, prendo il tuo consiglio e domani telefono al medico per consigliarmi come smettere, mi viene più nervoso sapendo di avere problemi di questo genere che i vantaggi che mi possono dare!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok, leggo prorprio ora sul foglietto...."diminuzione degli impulsi sessuali"...a me sono arrivati sotto zero!!! ma porca miseria, per un uomo diventa difficile pensarsi normale così
> Anna, prendo il tuo consiglio e domani telefono al medico per consigliarmi come smettere, mi viene più nervoso sapendo di avere problemi di questo genere che i vantaggi che mi possono dare!


 





















tieni svegl o papparuol


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

C'è pur bisogno dinuna buona dose di passione no? Senza quella mi sento un freezer con due gambe!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> C'è pur bisogno dinuna buona dose di passione no? Senza quella mi sento un freezer con due gambe!!!


ma il papparuol si è risvegliato o sta ancora in letargo?


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

un risveglio lo ha fatto, ma è ancora altamente addormentato!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> un risveglio lo ha fatto, ma è ancora altamente addormentato!


e nun va bene, nun va.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ì


----------



## Old amarax (25 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Ama, non dirmi che prendi pastiglie per colpa dello stronzo... mi viene una rabbia che non sai..


L'ho fatto x 6 mesi all'inizio della storia. Poi ho smesso in 10 giorni scalando la quantità. Stavo malissimo...e mi servirono almeno a riprendere a mangiare. Ero ridotta uno scheletro e quello stronzo si dava il bel tempo con la sig.ra x bene :-(vabbè è passata ed io sono io.


----------



## Old amarax (25 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> un risveglio lo ha fatto, ma è ancora altamente addormentato!


Alle donne blocca l'orgasmo ... E la pulsione per i carboidrati


----------



## Old danut (25 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Alle donne blocca l'orgasmo ... E la pulsione per i carboidrati


Pensa se lo blocca agli uomini...ed io non voglio dimagrire ancora!!!


----------

